# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

## jk21

* Την πρόταση αυγοτροφής  ,μπορουμε να την δουμε στο αρθρο εδω 
**
Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*

----------


## CyberPanos

Μια παρατηρηση: στα υλικια ξεχασες να γραψεις τον γλυκανησο και το αρωμα πορτοκαλιου που αναφερεις στο video!  :Happy: 
Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*τσ τσ τσ να και τα βίντεο από τον jk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πετάει η ομάδα λέμεεεεεεεεε !!!! 


Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη !!!!!!!!!!! *

----------


## jk21

Να σαι καλα ΠΑΝΟ ! Το συμπλήρωσα .και τα αναφερω και φαινονται στο βιντεο και ειδικα ο γλυκανισος , στο υγρο διαλυμα σαν πιπερι πανω του

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ αρκετοι περνουν θαρρος  να δοκιμασουν μονο αν βλεπουνε κατι live ! αυτος και ο σκοπος της κινησης αυτης .ειχα τρακ λιγο με την καμερα καθως μιλουσα ... τα κανα ψιλοθαλλασα αλλα ξανακενανα ληψη ... αλλα τελικα κατι βγηκε ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και πολύ καλά έκανες Δημήτρη μπράβο !! Πόσο πιο απλά να γίνει η παρουσίαση της αυγοτροφής μετά και από αυτό το βίντεο ???? 


*Θα το είχα κάνει εδώ και καιρό και εγώ !! το πρόβλημα μου ήταν και είναι, ότι δεν ξέρω πως να κόβω & να... ράβω το βίντεο !!!! *

----------


## jk21

απλα σταματουσα την ληψη και συνεχιζα μετα .δεν ειναι ενιαια ληψη 


θα ηθελα επισης να πω οτι αναλογα με το μεγεθος των αυγων ,ισως χρειαστει λιγο παραπανω αλευρι (λιγο απο ολα ) για να μην ειναι παρα πολυ αραιος ο χυλος .δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι πηχτος αλλα οπως ενα αψητο κεικ

----------


## geog87

ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!αντε να τελειωσει η πρωτη συνταγη να πιασουμε τη δευτερη!!!πολυ ωραιο βιντεο κατατοπιστηκοτατο ετσι ειναι πολυ ευκολο να καταλαβουν ολοι ποσο απλη διαδικασια ειναι αλλα ποσο σημαντικη!!!! jk21 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vag21

καλυτερη ,χειροτερη ή το ιδιο θρεπτικη με την αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενη?το ελαιολαδο μπορω να το αντικαταστησω με λινελαιο και καρθαμελαιο που εχω?

----------


## vag21

*Σε καρδερινες βαζουμε επιπλεον + 2 αυγα + 50 ml καλαμποκαλευρο + 50ml αλευρι βρωμης
το ιδιο κανουμε και για καρδερινοκαναρο?*

----------


## jk21

αν δεν προσθεσεις αυγα ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ τοτε βαζεις σαλιγκαρι .αν προσθεσεις δεν χρειαζεσαι τιποτα ,αφου θρεπτικα ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα .για πουλια (εσυ δεν χρειαζεσαι για το καρδερινοκαναρο ) που θελουν οταν ταιζουν μικρα ,να εχουν τη γευση του σκουληκιου ισως να χρειαζεται το σαλιγκαρι ,περα απο αυγο .σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση οταν και αυγο υπαρχει και γαλα υπαρχει δεν υπαρχει καμμια ελλειψη ζωικων  αμινοξεων σε ειδος και ποσοτητα .η προσθηκη γαλακτος σαφως δινει πληροτητα και σε ασβεστιο ,βιταμινη d3 και βιταμινη Α ,κανοντας αχρειαστα ισως και τυχον συμπληρωματα που βαζαμε για να τα ενισχυσουμε .εκει ειναι και η καινοτομια στη συνταγη .επισης ηθελα να εχω κατι μαζεμενο σαν συνδιασμο αυγοψωμου και συνταγης με κους κους ,οπως ακριβως κανω αυτη τη στιγμη την συνταγη μου.για αυτο την ονομασα και ετσι .αν κατι δεν υπαρχει αλλα θα υπαρξει οταν ξεκινησει η προετοιμασια ,ειναι η χρηση βρασμενης κινοα αντι κουσκους για αφρατεμα ! δεν εβαλα επισης αλευρι κινοα ,οχι γιατι δεν το κρινω αναγκαιο αλλα γιατι επειδη ειναι δυσευρετο ,ηθελα η συνταγη να εχει οτι μπορει να βρει ανετα οποιος θελει να την φτιαξει .

σαφως και μπορεις να το κανεις (αλλαγη ελαιολαδου με τα ελαια που αναφερεις ) .αν δεν τα εβαλα ειναι για να μην την κανω λιγο εξεζητημενη για τους πολλους .αν το μιγμα εχει αρκετη περιλλα ,λιναρι και κανναβουρι οπως το δικο μου (συνολο 20%  σπορων με αρκετα ω3 λιπαρα οξεα ) στο μιγμα σπορων μου και δινουμε ποτε ποτε και κια (ακομα καλυτερα ) δεν πειραζει να βαλουμε και ελαιολαδο

----------


## jk21

> *Σε καρδερινες βαζουμε επιπλεον + 2 αυγα + 50 ml καλαμποκαλευρο + 50ml αλευρι βρωμης
> το ιδιο κανουμε και για καρδερινοκαναρο?*



ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ το καρδερινοκαναρο ειναι υβριδιο .τις ακριβεις του αναγκες σε πρωτεινες και αλλα θρεπτικα συστατικα δεν ξερω αν και οι ιδιοι οι επιστημονες εχουν ασχοληθει να τις μετρησουν .δεν νομιζω .σαν μιγμα σπορων καλα ειναι να του δινουμε και αυτα που δινουμε στις καρδερινες .σαν συσταση αυγοτροφης ,το αν εχει λιγη πρωτεινη  πιο κατω απο οσο δινουμε σε μια καρδερινα (που και σε κεινη την προτεινω κυριως οταν ταιζουν μικρα ) δεν νομιζω να το επηρεαζει σε κατι .ειδικα οταν σε ολα αυτα εχει σχεση οχι μονο τι εχει η αυγοτροφη μεσα αλλα και ποσο τρωει καθε μερα .θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις οσο προτεινω στη βασικη συνταγη .ειναι πιστευω επαρκες για ενα πουλακι που στην ουσια δεν εχουμε λογο να  ενισχυσουμε πχ με αργινινη ,μεθειονινη ,λυσινη επιπλεον και να του βελτιωσουμε την γονιμοτητα στην προετοιμασια

----------


## lagreco69

Like!!!!!!!! σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!!!!! Δημητρη για ολα οσα μας εχεις προσφερει!!!!   :Love0030:  :Anim 37:  :bye:

----------


## mitsman

Τυφλα να εχει ο Μαμαλακης λεμε..... φοβερη ιδεα το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη αλλα εδω στα χωρια αντε βρες τα.... θα την κανω... να εισαι σιγουρος!!!!

Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!!!!

----------


## teo24

jk GREEK BIRD CLUB master chef.Ευχαριστούμε ΠΟΛΥ Δημήτρη.Θα το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## jk21

GREEKBIRDCLUB jk chef   ... βρε μητσακο το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (να το λεει και επισημα η ετικετα ) ειναι για να μην εξηγω τι και πως για το γιαουρτακι ... βαλε καπου 300ml γαλα ,δες ποσα γρ ειναι και  βαλε στη συνταγη τοσα γραμμαρια αγελαδινου (μη στραγγιστου .απλο αγελαδινο ) γιαουρτιου .αφου και το γιαουρτι ελαχιστη λακτοζη εχει ...  μην σου πω οτι θα φτιαξεις και γιαουρτοπιττα που ειναι και σπεσιαλ σε γευση ! αν ψαξεις στο δικτυο κατι αντιστοιχο ειναι χωρις βουτυρο φυσικα και χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## jk21

αν με διαβαζε μια Seele ( ψυχη  ) τωρα , θα ελεγε ξανα την ατακα με την κοτοσουπα και αυτη τη φορα μπορει να χε και δικιο  ::

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη, 

υπέροχη η συνταγή σου !!! Σύντομα θα το επιχειρήσω

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημητρη πολυ καλο.
Ειχα στο μυαλο μου η επομενη συνταγη που θα φτιαξω να ειναι αυτη για  καρδερινες χωρις τα σαλιγκαρια για να την δωσω στα καναρινια μου αλλα
αυτη μου αρεσει ποιο πολυ γιατι καλυπτει και τις αναγκες τους σε  ασβεστιο αλλα και σε βιταμινες β ιχνοστοιχειων και αμινοξεων που  προσφερουν οι υδατοδιαλιτες βιταμινες
και γίνετε μια καλη προετοιμασια στις θηλυκιες για την αναπαραγωγη οσον αφορα το ασβεστιο.
Απ οτι καταλαβενω στη περιοδο της συντηρισης αυτη δεν χρειαζετε επιπλεων προσθηκη αυγου μονο το αφρατεμα, 
στην πτεροροια και στην αναπαραγωγη και μεγαλωμα νεωσων χρειαζετε προσθηκη ενος επιπλεων αυγου και λιγο κους κους ή με τα 8 αυγα που εχει καλυπτει πλήρως την αναγκη του αυγου και σε αυτες τις περιοδους?

----------


## jk21

η αυγοτροφη αυτη καλυπτει πληρως την περιοδο προετοιμασιας αλλα και ταισματος .θα προτιμουσα οτι ρολο παιζει θρεπτικα ή σαν υφη η προσθηκη κουσκους με προσθετα στην προετοιμασια ,να το παιζει στο μεγαλωμα νεοσσων το επιπλεον φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο .την περιοδο εκεινη συμπληρωματα συνθετικα καλα ειναι να δινουμε μονο αν στην πρωτη γεννα εχουμε εμφανες προβλημα υπογεννητικοτητας .αντιθετα η σπιρουλινα ή γυρη μπορει και τοτε να δινετε

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!!! Δημητρη και καλο μηνα!!!  :Happy:   σπιρουλινα δινουμε αυτην που παιρνουμε και εμεις? και σε τι ποσοτητα?

----------


## jk21

και αυτην αν μπορεις να την διαλυσεις σε σκονη .προφανως ισως ειναι και πιο καθαρη αν ειναι συσκευασμενη και υποθετικα παντα ... πιο ελεγχομενη .στην χυμα παντα με λιγο αλευρακι μπορεις να κανεις και τη νοθεια σου... 


εγω σαν ποσοτητα βαζω μισο κουταλακι του εσπρεσσο στα 20 ml νερου και κουσκους (το αναφερω αν δεις ) που ενωνεται με 100γρ τριμμενου κεικ ,δηλαδη πανω κατω μσιο κουταλακι στα 150 γρ αυγοτροφης (βαλε και βοτανα κλπ καπου τοσο παει )


επιπλεον μπορει να δοθει και αξιζει να δοθει αλλο τοσο ισως ,σε περιοδο πτεροροιας γιατι βοηθα στο βαψιμο κιτρινων και πρασινων πουλιων τα μεγιστα ! ομως πρεπει να γινει σταδιακα γιατι ισως δεν την δεχθουν σαν γευση

επισης για οσους δεν βαζουν το μιγμα βοτανων που εχω δωσει συσταση σε αλλο θεμα ,να ξερουν οτι αξιζει εστω να δινουν λεκιθινη σε σκονη (εχω βρει σε μαγαζι με βοτανα και πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης ) που ετσι κι αλλιως εχω προσθεσει εκει και για αυτο δεν εγινε αναφορα εδω .η λεκθινη ειναι και λιποδιαλυτης και κυριως η φυσικη πηγη της χολινης που ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα στοιχεια στη διατροφη των πουλιων για την υγεια του συκωτιου

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εχει αρκετη βιταμινη Β για να αντικαταστήσει το σκεύασμα becozyme κατα την διαρκεια του χρονου και αρκετο ασβεστιο απο το γαλα για να 
αντικαταστήσει τα σκευασματα ασβεστιου κατα την προετοιμασια των θηλυκιων που θα εμπαινε στο νερο ?
Αν εχει αρκετη βιταμινη β και παραλληλα δινουμε το becozyme δεν θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα πιστευω γιατι το περισσευμα σε βιταμινη β θα φυγει απο το σωμα του πουλιου με τις ακαθαρσιες, με το ασβεστιο ομως ισος υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα καθως αν ειναι αρκετο αυτο που παιρνει το πουλι απο το αυγοψωμο και εμεις του δινουμε λιγο επιπλεων στο νερο ισος υπαρξει ο κινδυνος να ειναι πολυ σκληρο το κελυφος του αυγου και τελικα ο νεοσος να μην μπορεσει να το σπασει την 14η ημερα.
Αρα λοιπον πως διαχειριζομαστε τις βιταμινες β οταν δινουμε αυτο το αυγοψωμο και πως το ασβεστιο ?
Δινουμε κανονικα τα σκευασματα σύμφωνα με το ετήσιο προγραμμα (jk21) τις βιταμινες και το ασβεστιο και το αυγοψωμο αυτο?

----------


## jk21

βιταμινες Β αν ειναι με σκευασμα μονο με αυτες οπως το becozyme δινεις ανετα στους ρυθμους που εχω γραψει ,ακομα και με αυτη την αυγοτροφη .τους λογους τους ανεφερες .ασβεστιο αν το πουλι δεν εχει αλλο λογο να μην το απορροφα ,δεν εχει αναγκη .ειναι ενας λογος που εβαλα το γαλα

----------


## geam

> *Και πολύ καλά έκανες Δημήτρη μπράβο !! Πόσο πιο απλά να γίνει η παρουσίαση της αυγοτροφής μετά και από αυτό το βίντεο ???? 
> 
> 
> *Θα το είχα κάνει εδώ και καιρό και εγώ !! το πρόβλημα μου ήταν και είναι, ότι δεν ξέρω πως να κόβω & να... ράβω το βίντεο !!!!*


cyberlink PowerDirector....
 :winky:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Ομαδα που νικα δεν την αλλαζεις.Και εγω παραμενω πιστος στην αβγοτροφη για τις καρδερινες.ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ..η σοδα επιτρεπεται με φοβιζει το ακουσμα της.

----------


## jk21

διογκωτικο οπως και το baking   http://culinarylab-alchemist.blogspo...nd-baking.html

κανενα προβλημα 

αν δεν σε απασχολει η καλυψη με φυσικο τροπο  d3 ,ασβεστιου και βιτ α ,γιατι προφανως με αλλον τροπο ειναι ηδη επαρκεις ,μια χαρα εισαι  και με κεινη ! ετσι κι αλλιως μου τα λεγες νωριτερα οτι τα αποτελεσματα ηταν <<τρανταχτα >> και φετος

----------


## vag21

εγω παντως την εφτιαξα,αυριο θα γινει η δοκιμη.δεν βρηκα αλευρι βρωμης και ετριψα στο μουλτι νιφαδες βρωμης της quaker.το ιδιο δεν ειναι?

----------


## jk21

σχεδον το ιδιο .η νιφαδα εχει ολο τον σπορο  αλλα εχει υποστει καποια επεξεργασια την οποια δεν ξερω να σου πω εγκυρα .αν ειναι με μηχανικα μεσα ,δεν εχει κατι μειωθει .η αληθεια βεβαια ειναι οτι τελικα ειναι και ακριβιτερη και αξιζει σαν επιλογη μονο αν δεν βρισκουμε αλευρι

----------


## vag21

η διατροφικη αξια απο τις νιφαδες βρωμης

----------


## karakonstantakis

> cyberlink PowerDirector....




*Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο !! Κατεβαίνει.... !! Για να δούμε αν πιάσουμε λαβράκι*  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ μηπως λογω της εμπειριας σου στην αρτοβιομηχανια ξερεις πως γινονται οι νιφαδες βρωμης ή αλλων σπορων; την διαδικασια και τα μεσα εννοω

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη απ' όσο είχα δει της νιφάδες βρώμης της προμηθεύονταν σε μεγάλα τσουβάλια !!! Παίρναμε το τσουβάλι, ρίχναμε μια πολύ μεγάλη ποσότητα μέσα σε ένα μεγάλο βαθύ ανοξείδωτο ταψί , όπου εκεί μέσα βάζαμε το ψωμί και αφου το αναποδογυρίζαμε, κολλούσε επάνω η βρώμη και μετά σε ειδική σκαλιέρα τα οδηγούσαμε στην στόφα* !! Εκεί έμεναν καμιά ώρα περίπου και αμέσως μετά ψήσιμο !!
Το ίδιο και με όλους τους σπόρους !! π.χ. παπαρουνόσπορος σε μεγάλα χάρτινα τσουβάλια !!  


* στόφα = μεγάλος θάλαμος (περίπου 50 τετραγωνικά) με συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία & Υγρασία (δεν γνωρίζω πόσο) όπου εκεί φούσκωναν τα ψωμιά-κουλούρια-αρτίδια κ.α.)*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ μηπως λογω της εμπειριας σου στην αρτοβιομηχανια ξερεις πως γινονται οι νιφαδες βρωμης ή αλλων σπορων; την διαδικασια και τα μεσα εννοω



Περνούν ανάμεσα από δυο κυλίνδρους Δημήτρη μεμονωμένοι οι σπόροι, 
αποφλοιωμένοι για χρήση από ανθρώπους  
με τον φλοιό για χρήση σε ζώα, εδώ χρησιμοποιείτε και το κριθάρι.

Είναι καλή ιδέα για καμελινα όμως αν αυτό σκέφτεσαι!!

----------


## jk21

Αρα υπαρχει μονο μηχανικη επεξεργασια και αν συσκευασθουν εγκαιρα ,δεν εχουμε και αλλοιωση της βιταμινης Α .αρα ειμαστε οκ και με τις νιφαδες οπου υπαρχει αναγκη 

για την καμελινα πως σου ηρθε; ανεφερα κατι; παντως ειναι δεδομενη για μενα η χρηση της μαζι με chia στην αυγοτροφη (ανεμειγμενη στο τελος φυσικα )  εκτος περιοδου συντηρησης

----------


## vag21

λοιπον σε συγκριση με την αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενη,ειχα καλυτερη αποδοχη,κραταει πιο πολυ υγρασια και δεν γινετε σκονη οταν την τριβω στο μουλτι.
θα ηθελα να κανω μια προταση στον δημητρη ή σε οποιον αλλον εχει την δυνατοτητα.
στο ποστ 30 παραθετω εναν πινακα με την διατροφικη αξια απο τις νιφαδες βρωμης,τι καλυτερο να φτιαχνοταν ενας πινακας με την διατροφικη αξια της συγκεκριμενης αυγοτροφης.

----------


## jk21

εχει λιγο δυσκολια ο υπολογισμος αλλα πανω κατω οταν βρω χρονο θα το κανω 


θελω να επισημανω γιατι πολλοι ισως μπερδευονται οτι τα αλευρα τα εχω μετρημενα με ογκο και οχι βαρος !

----------


## vag21

φιλε μην το ξεχασεις ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.φαντασου να μπορεις να συγκρινεις σπιτικη αυγοτροφη με εμποριου.

----------


## Gardelius

_Για λιγακι καροτινη τι λες? απο αποξηραμενο καροτο σκονη??_ :Rolleye0012:

----------


## jk21

τα βασικα υλικα ως προς το βαρος ηταν αυτα

*300 ml αλευρι σιτου χωριατικο-> σχεδον 180γρ  
200 ml αλευρι βρωμης->  σχεδον120 γρ
150 ml καλαμποκαλευρο -> σχεδον 90γρ
8 αυγα -> σχεδον 480γρ
40 ml ελαιολαδο  -> σχεδον 38γρ
300 ml γαλα χωρις λακτοζη -> σχ 300γρ 

συνολο βαρους  σχεδον 1200γρ  αλλα μεσα σε αυτα σημαντικο μερος ειναι νερο .αυτο στο ψησιμο χανεται σε ενα μερος .αν δεν μετρησουμε το βαρος μετα δεν εχουμε το πραγματικο συνολικο βαρος του προιοντος ωστε να βγουν μετα ποσοστα επι αυτου 

παρολα αυτα δινω ανα ειδος τα θρεπτικα συστατικα .αν καποιος το φτιαξει με ακριβως αυτα τα υλικα και ξερουμε το συνολικο ψημενο αποτελεσμα σε βαρος (δεν το ειχα ζυγισει ) τοτε μετα θα μπω σε υπολογισμους 


το χωριατικο σταρενιο εχει πανω κατω

πρωτεινες 12.5%
λιπη 1.5%
υδατανθρακες 72% 

το καλαμποκαλευρο

πρωτεινες 7 % 
λιπη1.5 %
υδατανθρακες 76 %
το βρωμης

πρωτεινες 11 %
λιπη 8%
υδατανθρακες 60 %

τα αυγα

πρωτεινη 12.5 %
λιπη 10 %
υδατανθρακες 0.8%*

----------


## jk21

βαλε ΗΛΙΑ .κανενα προβλημα .αλλα γιατι δεν την ανακατευεις μετα;

----------


## Gardelius

> βαλε ΗΛΙΑ .κανενα προβλημα .αλλα γιατι δεν την ανακατευεις μετα;


_Για μετα λεω..μην χασει και τις βιταμινες (καροτινη β') απο το ψησιμο !!!_

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η καροτινη χανεται με το ψησιμο .αλλες βιταμινες ομως ναι .η καροτινη νομιζω με τη θερμανση δεν πρεπει να πολυχανεται .αντιθετα ενα αλλο ειδος χρωστικων που υπαρχουν στα φρουτα ,οι ανθοκυανινες με το ψησιμο χανουν την δυναμη τους

----------


## geog87

τι μας εχεις κανει με αυτο το γαλα!!!!!!!!!ααααααααα ποιες εταιριες το παραγουν να παρω να κανω παραπονα!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Γιωργο, εψαξα και εγω χθες....ειναι σε....ελλειψηηη!!!!!!χαχαχαχα τι συμπτωσηηη!!!!!!!* :winky:

----------


## jk21

βρε πριν λιγο ημουν σε μαρκετ στο βολο  που υπαρχει και στην αθηνα και το ειχανε και εκει ...τι να πω 


σιγουρα δεν ειδες πουθενα τετοια συσκευασια;

----------


## jk21

δειτε και αυτα 

 DAILY_lactoz.jpg 


επισης υπαρχει πολλα γαλατα σκονη για βρεφη χωρις λακτοζη

----------


## vag21

το δευτερο το βρισκουμε παντου,το πρωτο εφτυσα αιμα μεχρι να το βρω.

----------


## johnrider

Σήμερα βρήκα χρόνο και την έφτιαξα στην μισή δόση
δεν βρήκα αλεύρι βρώμης και έβαλα πίτουρο βρώμης ψιλοκομμένο. και το γάλα με 80% χωρίς λακτόζη
και ψήθηκε στους 180 σε 35 με 40 περίπου λεπτά.
την έφαγαν αμέσως.

----------


## jk21

την εκανες λιγο << διαιτης >> με το πιτουρο αλλα και ετσι μια χαρα ειναι .την αλλη φορα ή αλευρι ή νιφαδες .το πιτουρο ειναι κυριως απεπτες ινες

----------


## Nikolakas

Σε ανάλογες συνταγές είδα οτι χρησιμοποιούν και λίγο μέλι ρεικι και λίγα καρύδια. Εσύ δεν τα συνιστας; Επίσης ποια είναι η γνώμη σου για την χρήση αντί για ελαιο πορτοκαλιου, λίγο φρεσκοστημένο πορτοκάλι;
ευχαριστω!

Τρεχω να δώσω το βίντεο σου τώρα!!!

----------


## jk21

Μελι αν η αυγοτροφη ηταν αγευστη (δεν ειναι και το ξερουν και αλλοι που την εχουν δοκιμασει οι ιδιοι ) θα εβαζα . αλλα απο θρεπτικη αξια ,οτι και να εχει το μελι ,με το ψησιμο χανεται  .επιπλεον εχω λογους να φοβαμαι να συστηνω για χρηση σε πουλια που δεν ελεγχω και ειναι αλλωνων οτιδηποτε μπορει να ταισει μυκητες .και το μελι αλλα και η ζαχαρη ταιζουν ...  

τα καρυδια και τα ω3 λιπαρα τους οξεα αν ψηθουν χανουν τεραστιο μερος της αξιας τους .μετα το ψησιμο τριμμενα μεσα στην αυγοτροφη ,θα εβαζα 1 ρηχο κουταλακι στα 100γρ .παραπανω κανουν τζιζ τα πολλα λιπαρα τους 

μια χαρα ειναι και το πορτοκαλι και ακομα καλυτερα τριμμα φλουδας πορτοκαλιου ,καλα σαπουνισμενης και ξεπλυμμενης για να ειμαστε οκ απο φυτοφαρμακα .... στα κεικ οι μαμαδες μας φλουδιτσα βαζανε για αρωμα ! απο εκει βγαινει το αιθεριο ελαιο

----------


## vag21

και ο γλυκάνισος δινει ωραια γευση και αρωμα  :wink: .

----------


## jk21

και ειναι οτι πρεπει για την καλη λειτουργια του εντερου .στα μωρα με κολικους ο γλυκανισος ,ο μαραθος ,το χαμομηλι και το μελισσοχορτο ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τα εντερικα τους

----------


## Nikolakas

Λοιπόν Δημήτρη έφτιαξα και εγώ το αυγόψωμο της συνταγή σου, του έβαλα μια σταλίτσα πριν λίγο και από οτι φαίνεται αρέσει πολύ στο καναρίνι μου.... 
Άρεσε και στη κόρη παρότι δοκίμασε ένα κέικ χωρίς ζάχαρη!!!

Φιλικά
Νίκος

----------


## jk21

ακριβως την ιδια συνταγη , με κανονικο γαλα ομως και με ολα τα λιπαρα του (για μενα αυτο ειναι το γαλα 3.7 ή και παραπανω % λιπαρα και οχι το 3.5 % που νομιζουμε ,απο το οποιο εχουν αφαιρεσει λιπος για να μας το πουλησουν σαν βουτυρο .με το λιπος αφαιρειται βιταμινη d3 και βιταμινη Α σε αντιστοιχο ποσοστο γιατι ειναι λιποδιαλυτες )   ,αντε και με λιγο μελι ,μπορεις ανετα να την κανεις και να δινεις υγιεινο πρωινο στην κορακλα σου !!!

----------


## Nikolakas

Δημήτρη μια τελευταία ερώτηση σχετικά με την χορήγηση της αυγοτροφης. Κάθε ποτε να του τη δίνω αυτή τη περίοδο; 
Έτυχε να διαβάσω το ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής πριν λίγο, και διαπίστωσα οτι λείπει εντελώς απο τον μήνα Νοέμβριο η αυγοτροφή. Να μην του την δίνω ή δεν κατάλαβα κάλα κάτι σωστά;

----------


## jk21

αν προσεξεις εχω καθε εβδομαδα ,μια ημερα αυγο .το αυγο ειναι συστατικο μιας αυγοτροφης (τουλαχιστον της παρουσας  ) το πολυ σε ποσοτητα 30% στο συνολικο σκευασμα .η αυγοτροφη ειναι μιγμα δημητριακων  κυριως και καποιων αλλων υλικων πχ γαλα και λαδι και οχι μονο αυγο .τα δημητριακα και το λαδι ,ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο των σπορων αμυλουχων και λιπαρων .σε περιοδους με νεοσσους αντικαθιστουν σαν ετοιμη τροφη ευκολα παρεχομενη απο τους γονεις στους νεοσσους ,χωρις να ξοδευουν χρονο να την ετοιμαζουν στον στομα (σπασιμο σπορων ) και στον προλοβο (αφρατεμα ) .επειδη πολλοι εχουν λιγα πουλακια και δεν θελουν να φτιαχνουν μικρες ποσοτητες ,που ισως μεσα σε λιγες μερες να μην καταναλωσουν το φθινπωρο ,προτεινα εκει σκετο αυγο .αυτο το αυγο σκετο ,αντιστοιχει ομως σε αυγοτροφη (που ειπαμε κατα 1/3 το πολυ ειναι αυγο ) 3 ημερων .αν λοιπον δεν δωσεις αυγο (που αν φαγωθει ολο μια μερα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο απο θερμιδες ) και διαλεξεις να δωσεις 3 απο τις 7 μερες αυγοτροφη εισαι οκ .εγω αυτο κανω .επιλεγεις ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο .και στα δυο εισαι οκ

----------


## Nikolakas

Και η παροχή να γίνεται παντα μέρα παρά μέρα ε;

----------


## jk21

Και συνεχομενες για να μην μπαγιατευει καλυτερα ειναι

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ παιδιά για 18 πουλάκια δίνω κάθε μέρα ανελλιπώς αυγοτροφή του Δημήτρη !! Γεμίζω τίγκα 3 αυγοθήκες και δεν μένει ούτε ψιχουλάκι ως το απόγευμα !! 
Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος βέβαια αν κάνει τόσο πολύ..... φοβούμενος για πάχος στα πουλιά. Αλλά με της μεγάλες πτήσης που κάνουν δεν νομίζω να έχω τέτοιο θέμα έτσι Δημήτρη ?? Αν είμαι λάθος να την μειώσω...*

----------


## jk21

Εξαρταται ποιες ειναι οι αυγοθηκες που λες .πραγματι ομως ο χωρος σου παιζει σημαντικοτατο ρολο ,αφου αλλες οι καυσεις ενος πουλιου σε τοσα κυβικα κλουβας και αλλες σε μια ζευγαρωστρα 60 π .αν σε σχεση με τους σπορους ,η αυγοτροφη στο συνολο του ημερησιου διαιτολογιου ειναι κατω απο το 30% δεν θα εχεις προβλημα γιατι δεν ειναι σκετο αυγο αλλα και δημητριακα υψηλης ποιοτητας κιολας ,ισως ανωτερης και απο σπορους που μπορει να μην ειναι φρεσκιοι  ,αλλα καλα ειναι να ειναι μειωμενες οι μερες χορηγησης ωστε στην προετοιμασια η οποια σταδιακη αυξηση ,να δρασει ενστικτωδως στα πουλια σαν ενα μερος της αυξημενης ποικιλιας τροφης ,σημαδι ελευσης του καιρου για αναπαραγωγη

----------


## Gardelius

Νομιζω πλεον, οι τρεις (3) φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι καλα, σωστα??

----------


## jk21

> .....αν λοιπον δεν δωσεις αυγο (που αν φαγωθει ολο μια μερα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο απο θερμιδες ) και διαλεξεις να δωσεις 3 απο τις 7 μερες αυγοτροφη εισαι οκ .εγω αυτο κανω .επιλεγεις ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο .και στα δυο εισαι οκ


αυτη ειναι η δικια μου γνωμη ..

----------


## Gardelius

> αυτη ειναι η δικια μου γνωμη ..


Συμφωνω,...!!!!  ::

----------


## babis100nx

Mια ερωτηση οσον αφορα τη σκονη πορτοκαλιου μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να βαλουμε ξυσματα φρεσκου πορτοκαλιου και ακτι αλλο επειδη διαβαζω για την ριγανη οτι ειναι σουπερ προοληπτικο φαρμακο αν προσθεταμε και ριγανη δνε θα ητνα οκ?δεν την εχω επιχειρηση ακοαμ την συνταγη αλλα σ ελιγο καιρο θα τη δοκιμασω ευχαριστουμε πολυ δημητρη!

----------


## Gardelius

> Mια ερωτηση οσον αφορα τη σκονη πορτοκαλιου μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να βαλουμε ξυσματα φρεσκου πορτοκαλιου και ακτι αλλο επειδη διαβαζω για την ριγανη οτι ειναι σουπερ προοληπτικο φαρμακο αν προσθεταμε και ριγανη δνε θα ητνα οκ?δεν την εχω επιχειρηση ακοαμ την συνταγη αλλα σ ελιγο καιρο θα τη δοκιμασω ευχαριστουμε πολυ δημητρη!



Μπορεις, ανετα να βαλεις και ξυσμα. Ειναι για να παρει μυρωδια το μιγμα σου! Οσο για τη ριγανη, να την προσθεσεις στο τελος γιατι με το ψησιμο χανει τα αιθερια ελαια της.!!  Μου το χει γραψει σε ποστο ο Δημ.(jk21) οποτε, καλη επιτυχια φιλε μολις το προσπαθησεις!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αυτη τη βδομαδα πηρε το ματι μου σε μαρκετ που φερνει εκτακτως διαφορα οχι μονιμα προιοντα ενα σετ αρωματικων (πορτοκαλι ,λεμονι ,βανιλια κλπ )  στα 2 ευρω

belbake.jpg

επισης  κατεψυγμενα φρουτα του δασους (βατομουρα ,μυρτιλλα κλπ ) ,που ειναι οτι πρεπει για αφρατεμα μερους της αυγοτροφης 

CY_29029_01_b.jpg

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σε 10 λεπτα βγαινει απο τον φουρνο η σουπερ ντουπερ αυγοτρωφη.
Αυτο που εκανα σαν παραλαγη ειναι οτι εβαλα το ξυσμα απο ενα ολοκληρο
πορτοκαλι και τον χυμο απο μισο πορτοκαλι.
Εχει μοσχομυρισει το σπιτι ολο.
Φυσικα θα την δοκιμαω να δω τι λεει απο γευση.
Στα πουλια μου θα την δωσω το σαββατοκυριακο (τοτε εχει το προγραμμα μου 
αυγοτρωφη στο μενου τους)

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το καινουριο αυγοψωμο ειναι ετοιμο.
Το μονο που εκανα λαθος ειναι οτι οταν εσβησα τον φουρνο δεν το εβγαλα εξω αλλα το αφησα
μεσα με αποτελεσμα να ψηθει λιγο ποιο πολυ και το χρωμα του να βγει αρκετο καφε (οχι καμενο ομως).
Το καλο  ειναι οτι εχει κρατησει υγρασια μεσα.
Για την αποδοχη απο τα πουλια μου θα σας την γραψω το σαββατοκυριακο

----------


## Gardelius

> αυτη τη βδομαδα πηρε το ματι μου σε μαρκετ που φερνει εκτακτως διαφορα οχι μονιμα προιοντα ενα σετ αρωματικων (πορτοκαλι ,λεμονι ,βανιλια κλπ ) στα 2 ευρω
> 
> Επισύναψη 16915
> 
> επισης κατεψυγμενα φρουτα του δασους (βατομουρα ,μυρτιλλα κλπ ) ,που ειναι οτι πρεπει για αφρατεμα μερους της αυγοτροφης 
> 
> Επισύναψη 16916


 Αχ!!!! Ρε μητσακο, που τα βρισκεις αυτα τα σκευασματα!!!? Για το δευτερο που λες, πως μπορει να γινει το αφρατεμα, ειναι στερεο ή υγρο?  :Confused0033:

----------


## johnrider

Εμένα την τρώνε και χωρίς άρωμα πορτοκάλι.

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ αν δεν ειναι καμμενο μην σε νοιαζει .το τριβεις και αυτο ! μια χαρα ειναι το ξυσμα και ο χυμος πορτοκαλιου ! εγκρινω και επαυξανω !!! καλη σας ορεξη .... δεν θα φανε μονο τα πουλια και να μου το θυμηθεις 

δωσε βρε αυριο φρεσκια στα πουλακια ,να κανουν παρτυ !


Ηλια  περισσοτερα για την πηγη με πμ .... αν και περιμενα να εχεις καταλαβει 

τα αφηνεις λιγο να ξεπαγωσουν και τριβεις οσα θελεις με ηδη τριμμενη αυγοτροφη ,αναμιγνυοντας και τα δυο στο μουλτι .εννοειται οχι υπερβολες και λασπωσει !

----------


## jenia21

Ετοιμη και εμενα η συνταγη.Φουσκωσε αρκετα και φαινεται αρκετα ωραιο και αφρατο.Περιμενω πως και πως αυριο το πρωι θα το αναμιξω με βρασμενη κινοα και μιγμα βοτανων να δω τι θα κανουν.

----------


## jk21

παρτυ .... 

αν εχεις κινοα ,μην βαλεις πολυ ποσοτητα βοτανων την πρωτη φορα .ασε να καταλαβουν τη γευση που εχει η τροφη χωρις να επηρεαζεται πολυ απο τα βοτανα .στην πορεια βαζεις και περισσοτερα

----------


## jenia21

Οκ Δημητρη θα βαλω μονο λιγη φρεσκια ριγανη τοτε.Μπορω να βαλω και λιγο κους κους για να αναμιξω μεσα και μελι γυρη;

----------


## jk21

Στις επομενες φορες θα μπορεις ανετα σταδιακα να τα αυξησεις .απλα για να γινει πρωτα αποδεκτη σαν βαση . μπορεις αλλα οχι πανω απο 15 ml κουσκους και αντιστοιχο νερο ,αφου θα εχεις και κινοα .μελι με μετρο !

----------


## Silentpanther

ΩΡΑΙΟΣ.............................. MAN. ΣΕ ΑΝΕΒΆΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ

----------


## Silentpanther

http://kanarinofiloi.wordpress.com/2...BB%CE%BF-jk21/

----------


## μαρια ν

πριν λιγο εβγαλα την αυγοτροφη απο τον φουρνο εβαλα τριμμα πορτοκαλιου αφου επλυνα καλατο πορτοκαλι και επειδη δεν βρηκα γλυκανισο εβαλα ριγανη 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
θα περιμενω να κρυωσει για να την τρυμματισω και να δωσω στα πουλακια μου για να δω εαν τους αρεσει ,οταν βαζω αυτη την αυγοτροφη αυγουλακι να βαζω?

----------


## μαρια ν

πριν λιγο την τρυμματισα στο μουλτι και ξεχασα να πω οτι επειδη δεν βρηκα αλευρι βρωμης εβαλα νιφαδες βρωμης 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Θοδωρής

Τα δικα μου πουλια σημερα ουτε που την ακουμπησαν.
Τους ειχα βγαλει ταιστρες απο το προι μεχρι το μεσιμερακι αλλα τιποτα.
Εφτιαξα αλλη σημερα μηπως η προιγουμενη μου ειχε ψηθει λιγο παραπανω
και γι αυτο δεν την εφαγαν.
Θα τους βαλω αυριο το προι την καινουρια με λιγο φρεσκο αυγο και περιμενω να δω αποτελεσματα

----------


## lagreco69

> οταν βαζω αυτη την αυγοτροφη αυγουλακι να βαζω?


Η αυγοτροφη καλυπτει πληρως!! και την τσακιζουν!!! αλλα εγω τους βαζω και 2 αυγουλακια την εβδομαδα, επειδη τους αρεσει να τρωνε και το τσοφλι ολοκληρο.

----------


## jk21

MAΡΙΑ περα απο την διαφοροποιηση που εκανες (εβαλες τα τσοφλια που ειναι αχρειαστε ή και πλεοναζοντα ισως αφου υπαρχει το γαλα ) με τα τσοφλια ,εχεις κανει καποιες αλλες; στο οτι δεν φουσκωσε πολυ σιγουρα παιζει ρολο η προσσθηκη αυτη


Θοδωρη περα απο το ισως ψιλοκαψιμο ,ειχες καποιες αλλαγες στην παρουσα συνταγη; 

αφησες την αυγοτροφη καποιες ωρες χωρις σπορους και δεν δοκιμασαν;

----------


## Θοδωρής

Λοιπον την αυγοτρωφη την εβαλα και σημερα το προι.
Παλι ουτε που την ακουμπησαν!
Ειχα βγαλει και τις ταιστρες μεχρι το μεσιμερι.
Ενα πουλακι εφαγε μονο.
Την συνταγη την εκανα ακριβως ιδια, με τις ιδιες δοσολογιεσ ακριβως.
Αυτο που με προβληματισε ειναι εχθες που εφτιαξα αλλη και την δοκιμασα που φανικε στο τελος πηκρη,
δεν ξερω αν φταιει ο γλυκανισος (δυο κουταλακια του γλυκου) αλλα στο τελος μου αφησε μια πηκρη γευση,
δεν ξερω πως αντιλαμβανοντε την γευση τα πουλια αλλα εμενα με απογοηευσαν.
Την πρωτη λεω αντε να την πεταξω, μπορει να τους φενοταν λιγο καμενη (αν και δεν ηταν) και γι αυτο να μην την εφαγαν,
χθες εφτιαξα αλλη και μαληστα το γυρο γυρο (την κορα) την εκοψα και την πεταξα, εβαλα μονο το εσωτερικο του κεικ
αλλα και παλι τιποτα

----------


## mitsman

και εμένα θοδωρη δεν την εφαγαν... την δοκιμασαν αλλα δεν την εφαγαν..... αλλα θεωρω πως ισως δεν ειναι περιοδος που την εχουν αναγκη και για αυτο δεν την τρωνε... λεω τωρα εγω:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις βάλει υπερβολικά μεγάλη ποσότητα γλυκάνισο Θοδωρή !!!!*  :Confused0006:

----------


## μαρια ν

> MAΡΙΑ περα απο την διαφοροποιηση που εκανες (εβαλες τα τσοφλια που ειναι αχρειαστε ή και πλεοναζοντα ισως αφου υπαρχει το γαλα ) με τα τσοφλια ,εχεις κανει καποιες αλλες; στο οτι δεν φουσκωσε πολυ σιγουρα παιζει ρολο η προσσθηκη αυτη
> 
> 
> Θοδωρη περα απο το ισως ψιλοκαψιμο ,ειχες καποιες αλλαγες στην παρουσα συνταγη; 
> 
> αφησες την αυγοτροφη καποιες ωρες χωρις σπορους και δεν δοκιμασαν;


Δημητρη οι αλλαγες που εκανα ειναι οτι επειδη δεν βρηκα αλευρι βρωμης εβαλα νιφαδες βρωμης και αντι γλυκανισο εβαλα ριγανη 
τα δικα μου πουλια σαν πρωτη μερα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ενθουσιαστηκαν

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το σκεφτικα για τον γλυκανισο αλλα η συνταγη λεει δυο κουταλακια του γλυκου σκονη γλυκανισο (τοσο εβαλα).
Δημητρη περασε και αυτο απο το μυαλο μου αλλα θα πρεπει σιγα σιγα να την τρωνε για να τηνσυνηθησουν μεχρι την αναπαραγωγη

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ με αδειες ταιστρες απο καθε αλλο τροφιμο ,με παραξενευει πολυ που δεν φαγανε .δεν νομιζω οτι επαιξε κανενα ρολο ο γλυκανισος .προσπαθησε να την αδρατευσεις ριχνοντας και ανακατευοντας με 1 κουταλι ,1 κουταλια της σουπας νερου σε 100γρ τροφης  και ανακατεψε και λιγη κια 

ειδικα το πουλακι που σου ειχα δωσει ,αποκλειεται να μην την δοκιμαζε ! 


Μαρια τη ριγανη να την βαζεις μετα για να μην χανονται στο ψησιμο τα αιθερια ελαια ! κατα τα αλλα την αλλη φορα ,μην βαζεις τα τσοφλια .αν δεν την τρωνε ,αφαιρεσε καθε αλλη τροφη για λιγες ωρες ωστε να αναγκαστουν να δοκιμασουν και αν αντιδρουν και παλι ,τοτε αφρατεψε την  οπως ειπα στο θοδωρη 

εκτος αν εχετε κινοα ή κουσκους οποτε ειτε αν την βρασετε για ελαχιστα και την στραγγισετε ,ειτε αν απορροφησει λιγο κουσκους αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα νερου και το ανακατεψετε με την αυγοτροφη ,θα αφρατεψει μια χαρα

----------


## nikoslarisa

την εκανα χτες.φυσικα δεν εβαλα ολα οσα λεει ο Δημητρης.σημερα το πρωι εβαλα απο 1 αυγοθυκη στο καθε ζευγαρι.δεν φαγαν παρα πολυ αλλα δωκιμασαν ολα απο αρκετη ποσοτητα...πιστευω οτι αν την ανακατεψω με 1-2 αυγα βραστα θα την φανε πολυ ποιο ευκολα!!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ αν εβαλες στη συνταγη λιγοτερα αυγα ,ναι μπορεις να το κανεις .αλλιως ισως να εχει σταδιακα προβλημα παχυνσης αν ειναι επιπλεον .αν θες αφρατεψε με τον τροπο που ειπα .επεισης αν θες ντε καλα θα δωσεις γευση φρεσκοβρασμενου αυγου ,προσθεσε στα 100γρ τριμμενης αυγοτροφης 1 κροκο αυγο αλλα και 30 ml κουσκους φουσκωμενου με αλλα τοσα ml νερο.ετσι ριχνεις παλι τη συσταση της σε λιπαρα

----------


## Nikolakas

Αφρατεψτε την αυγοτροφη με λίγο κουσκους (οση αυγοτροφη jk ->μισή ποσότητα κουσκους) και προσθεστε μισο κουταλακι μίγμα αποξηραμενων βοτανων, και δεν θα αφήνουν τιποτα! Εμένα το γλυφει το πιάτο...

----------


## johnrider

> Σήμερα βρήκα χρόνο και την έφτιαξα στην μισή δόση
> δεν βρήκα αλεύρι βρώμης και έβαλα πίτουρο βρώμης ψιλοκομμένο. και το γάλα με 80% χωρίς λακτόζη
> και ψήθηκε στους 180 σε 35 με 40 περίπου λεπτά.
> την έφαγαν αμέσως.




προτείνω να την φτιάχνεται στην μιση δόση από ότι έχει βάλει ο δημήτρης σε οποιον την φτιάχνει για πρώτη φορα. την έφτιαξα τόσο τέλεια που άμα ήταν γλυκιά θα την έτρωγα εγώ.

----------


## geog87

βαλε ριγανη μεσα που σιγουρα θα εχεις σπιτι σου!!γενικα μπορεις να το συνδυασεις με πολλα πραγματα!!!
*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή

**Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας


*οτι βλεπεις εδω και μπορεις να το βρεις μπουμπουνα το μεσα!!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## johnrider

εχω βαλει απο ολα τα καλουδια.

----------


## lianna

Δημήτρη σκέφτομαι να την φτιάξω κι εγώ, αν και έχω πια μόνο ένα καναρίνι. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταλάβει την πηγή αγοράς των κατεψυγμένων βατόμουρων - μύρτιλλων. Μήπως μπορείς να μου τη στείλεις με μήνυμα;

----------


## jk21

αν και πιστευω οτι δυσκολα πια θα βρεις ,θα σου τη στειλω

----------


## jk21

παντως σιγουρα θα βρεις  αντιστοιχη μαρμελαδα που την εχει μονιμα και ειναι πολυ καλη 



αν δεν το παρακανεις και βαζεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου (ρηχο ) στα 100-150 γρ αυγοτροφης ποτε ποτε ,δεν θα εχεις προβλημα με τη ζαχαρη που εχει ,αλλα οχι σε πουλι (το γραφω για ολους ) που εχει στο παρελθον παρει φαρμακο για μυκητες και ειχε γινει καλα !

----------


## Θοδωρής

Λοιπον θα την αφρατεψω με λιγη κινοα ή λιγη κια ή λιγο κουσ κουσ που στο νερο που θα του βαλω
να απορροφησει θα διαλυσω μεσα μια κουταλια μελι για να ειναι λιγο ποιο γλυκιά μηπως φταιει
αυτη η αισθηση πρικριλας που μου αφησε εμενα στο στομα.
Δημητρη αυτη η καναρα δοκιμασε λιγο και μετα τιποτα.
Αντε για να μην ειμαι και απολυτος γιατι δεν ημουν ολη την ημερα μπροστα στα πουλια να δω
αν τσιμπησαν ή οχι χονδρικα να σας πω οτι απο την αυγοτρωφη που τους εβαλα αντε να εφαγαν ενα 5% το καθε πουλι
και αυτο το καταλαβα το βραδυ που πηγα να την πεταξω απο τα κλουβια για να μην μηνει και για την αλλη ημερα απο την
ποσοτητα που ειχαν μεσα οι αυγοθηκες

----------


## jk21

υπολογισε οτι τρωνε σχεδον 1 ρηχο κουταλι του γλυκου το μεγιστο ανα πουλι .και μισο να φαει ειναι οκ .εξαρταται αν παραλληλα δινεις αλλα χορταρικα και ποσους σπορους τρωνε

----------


## panos70

Εγω εχω αυτα τα μικρα και δεν ανοιγω το κλουβι για να τα δωσω και η ποσοτητα που παιρνουν ειναι αυτη που λεει  ο Δημητρης

----------


## jk21

δεν σου την πετανε κατω μεσα απο αυτα Πανο;

----------


## Θοδωρής

Λοιπον το Σαββατο τους εβαλα την αυγοτρωφη και την τσακισαν!!!
Αδειασαν οι αυγοθηκες!!!
Η χαρα μου τεραστια.
Το κολπο που τους εκανα ειναι οτι εβαλα 9 κουταλακια του γλυκου τριμενο αυγοψωμο, ενα βρασμενο αυγο το οποιο το ελιωσα
με το πιρουνι, 20 μλ κους κους που ειχαν αποροφησει 20 μλ νερο (στο νερο ειχα διαλυσει λιγο μελι) και λιγοτερο απο μια κουταλια
του γλυκου σκονη αποξηραμενων βοτανων.
Ενα καλο ανακατεμα και τους το εδωσα.
Πραγματικα το τσακισαν.
Αφου ελεγα να τους δωσω και την Κυριακη αλλα συγκρατηθηκα.

----------


## jk21

τετοια καταχρηση; και δευτερη μερα ;  :: 

βρε δωσε τα πουλακια και μην φοβασαι ! απλα αν βαζεις φρεσκο αυγο ,προσεχε με την προσθηκη κουσκους να ειναι μεν αφρατο αλλα να μην τεινει προς το πολυ υδαρο ,γιατι χαλα πιο ευκολα

----------


## Rovaios

Την έφτιαξα και εγώ σήμερα ! έγινε ανάρπαστη από τα πουλάκια μου , μόνο δεν έβαλα γλυκάνισο γιατί δεν είχα . Ψήθηκε πολύ ωραία και θρυμματίστηκε πολύ καλά , πρόσθεσα  και το μείγμα βοτάνων αλλά jk (ταραξάκο , τσουκνίδα , ρίγανη , θυμάρι ) και έγινε χαμός .

----------


## jk21

δεν εγινε και τιποτα χωρις γλυκανισο .κυριως για το αρωμα τον εχω στη συνταγη .Μια χαρα ! χαιρομαι !!!

----------


## Rovaios

ΟΚ !  έβαλα ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού για άρωμα , καλό έγινε ... δοκίμασα λιγάκι , αν εξαιρέσεις τα πολλά αυγά , δεν είναι άσχημο ...

----------


## jk21

ε αυγοψωμο ειναι ... χωρις αυγο δεν γινεται !

----------


## Silentpanther

Φιλε Δημήτρη ωραίος .

----------


## Rovaios

> ε αυγοψωμο ειναι ... χωρις αυγο δεν γινεται !


Εννοείται !!

----------


## Chopper

jk21 βλέπω ότι αυτή η συνταγή έχει διαφορές απ αυτή για τα παραδείσια.Άυτή είναι πιο παχυντική και πιο πλούσια μου φαίνεται.Κάνει για τα παραδείσια και αυτή?

----------


## jk21

> *
> Μπορει να τροποποιηθει για καθε ειδος πουλιου .
> 
> Σε καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα σε εποχές που το κιτρινο δεν επιτρέπεται στη διατροφη τους .αντικαταστουμε το καλαμποκαλευρο και τους 8 κροκους των αυγων με 4 επιπλεον ασπραδια και 200 ml αλευρι σογιας ή τριμμενου κιμα σογιας 
> 
> Σε καρδερινες  βαζουμε επιπλεον  + 2 αυγα + 50 ml καλαμποκαλευρο + 50ml αλευρι βρωμης 
> 
> Σε παραδεισια και παπαγαλους μικρους  αφαιρουμε 4 απο κροκους απο τα 8 αυγα 
> **
> *



Σαφως κανει και για παραδεισια ,με την τροποποιηση ,που αναφαιρω ,απλα δεν προσεξες

----------


## orion

> Την έφτιαξα και εγώ σήμερα ! έγινε ανάρπαστη από τα πουλάκια μου , μόνο δεν έβαλα γλυκάνισο γιατί δεν είχα . Ψήθηκε πολύ ωραία και θρυμματίστηκε πολύ καλά , πρόσθεσα  και το μείγμα βοτάνων αλλά jk (ταραξάκο , τσουκνίδα , ρίγανη , θυμάρι ) και έγινε χαμός .


Νίκο κανονίσου σε λίγο να ακούω τα Timbrados σου στα Πατήσια με αυτά που τους δίνεις!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

δωστα και συ ,να τα ακουμε απο το Καρπενησι ! 

ετσι κι αλλιως ,οπως πηρε (αμεσα ) το αυτι μου ,τα κεικ επιλεγονται πια σε σχεση με τις ετοιμες και απο κορυφαιους εκτροφεις !!!

----------


## fysaei

αν είναι να λαλήσουν και τα δικά μου, να το δώσω κι εγώ ρε παιδιά.. ::

----------


## Chopper

> Σαφως κανει και για παραδεισια ,με την τροποποιηση ,που αναφαιρω ,απλα δεν προσεξες


Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη,Όχι δέν το πρόσεξα καθόλου.
Εδώ που λές: 



> *
> 0ταν το κεικ θα ειναι ετοιμο και θα κρυωσει το τριβουμε καλα με  πολυκοφτη τυπου multi και το αποθηκευουμε ειτε στο ψυγειο για 7-10 μερες  το πολυ ,ειτε στην καταψυξη για 3-4 μηνες ανετα ,ισως και παραπανω ,σε  δοσεις αυγοτροφης (αναλογα με τα πουλια που εχουμε ) για 2-3 μερες  .
> Σε περιοδο συντηρησης το μονο που χρειαζεται επιπλεον ,ειναι αφρατεμα  μικρης ποσοτητας που βαζουμε καθε μερα με ελαχιστο νερο σε μικρο  κουταλακι και ανακατεμα .**
> *


Εφόσον το βάλουμε τριμμένο είτε στο ψυγείο είτε στην κατάψυξη,μετά όταν θέλουμε να βάλουμε στα πουλιά,θα πρέπει όλο αυτό το κέικ να το χουμε αποθηκεύσει ανάλογα με τη δοσολογία που τους δίνουμε?
Και τί εννοείς για 2-3 μέρες εφόσον κρατάει 7-10 μέρες και 3-4 μήνες στο ψυγείο και στην κατάψυξη αντίστοιχα?
Επίσης μπορούμε να τους δίνουμε σε περίοδο συντήρησης κάθε μέρα?Το σκέτο αυγό απ ότι θυμάμαι πρέπει να δίνεται μιά φορά τη βδομάδα άν δέν κάνω λάθος.Αυτό μπορούμε κάθε μέρα?
Συγγνώμη άν είναι κουτές οι ερωτήσεις μου απλά τα χω απορία  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## jk21

λοιπον εννοω οτι συμφερει να υπολογισουμε ποσο τρωνε τα πουλια που εχουμε (αναλογα με το ειδος τους και τον αριθμο τους  ) και σε αυτη την ποσοτητα να συσκευασουμε σε μεριδες μεσα σε σακκουλες καταψυξης .ετσι οταν ξεκαταψυχουμε μια σακκουλα ,να καταναλωνεται εντος τριημερου ολοκληρη και φυσικα στο διαστημα αυτο να ειναι στο ψευγειο .  βασικα αν δεν την αφρατευουμε επιπλεον διατηρειται και 5 νθημερο εντος ψυγειου  , ανετα μετα την αποψυξη .καλα ειναι ομως για πληρη προσφορα σε θρεπτικα στοιχεια ,να την δινουμε σε 3 μερες

πριν την καταψυξουμε ανετα κρατα και 7ημερο ,αλλα μετα την ψυξη και την αποψυξη καθε δοσης ,καλα ειναι να τηρουμε το τριημερο 

στην περιοδο συντηρησης δινουμε ειτε 1 μερα αυγο ,ειτε 2-3 μερες αυγοτροφη σαν την παρουσα .για τις ετοιμες οτι λενε οι κατασκευαστες .την συγκεκριμενη ,με τις προσθηκες δημητριακων ,επειδη δεν ειναι καθαρο αυγο ,ανετα την δινουμε και 3 ημερο .εγω με μεγαλη κλουβα που τα πουλια πετουν και δεν στεκονται ,δινω σχεδον καθε μερα ,αλλα οταν κανω κατι τετοιο ,βαζω λιγοτερα αυγα στη συνταγη 

κουτη δεν ειναι καμμια ερωτηση καθε μελους του greekbirdclub  εφοσον το ιδιο ατομο σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα δεν ρωτα το ιδιο πραγμα ! το φορουμ εχει γινει για να βοηθα ολους και κυριως τα απειρα μελη !!! χαιρομαστε να θελετε να μαθαινετε συνεχως περισσοτερα !!!!!

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη  :winky: 
Άσχετο,βλέπω έχεις κάνει ένα σωρό διαφορετικές συνταγές και έχεις φαντασία και πιάνουν τα χέρια σου.Δέν ανοίγεις κανα πρατήριο παρασκευής αυγόψωμων και λοιπών?  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

οι συνταγες ειναι ελευθερες σε οποιον θελει να ανοιξει εκεινος ! εγω την δουλεια μου την εχω δοξω τω Θεω  και  μου αρκει να δινω ιδεες στους αλλους ! μακαρι να τις εστερνιζονται ολο και περισσοτεροι . χαιρομαι που εσυ το κανεις !

----------


## jenia21

Πολυ καλη η συνταγη Δημητρη,και αποδοχη απο τα πουλια σουπερ.Εγω προσθέτω ριγανη φρεσκια,20 ml κουσκους που εχω βαλει μεσα γυρη και πολυβιταμινες,και περιπου αλλα τοσα ml κινοα.Βαζω και λιγους σπορους κια και περιλα και την δινω 3 συνεχομενες ημερες την εβδομαδα.Μαζι με ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων αρκετη καθαριοτητα,και διαφορα λαχανικα απο τον κηπο εχω παρατηρήσει οτι τα πουλακια πλεον εχουν πολυ καλη διάθεση και μείωση ασθενειών σε παρα πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι που σιγα σιγα ολο και περισσοτεροι δοκιμαζουν την δικια τους αυγοτροφη για τα πουλια τους ,αλλα ζω για την μερα  που οι  ετοιμες αυγοτροφες με τον συνδιασμο καλυτερης τεχνογνωσιας των εταιριων και ποιοτικοτερων πρωτων υλων (αποδεδειγμενα και αναφερομενων αναλυτικα στις συσκευασιες τους ) θα προωθουν κατι αντιστοιχο ,για οσους δεν μπορουν ή δεν θελουν να ασχοληθουν οι ιδιοι !

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη το εχω ξαναπει.Τροφες που ειναι για εμας τους ανθρωπους αν δεις απο τι πρωτες υλες φτιάχνονται (πχ αλαντικα και πολλα αλλα)δεν εχω καμια ελπιδα να δουμε καποια ημερα αυτο που λες.Αλλα οπως και για εμας προσπαθουμε να βρισκουμε οτι καλυτερο μπορουμε,ετσι και για τα πουλακια μας προσπαθουμε να κανουμε το ιδιο,με δικα μας οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα υλικα.

----------


## jk21

ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ αλλο να φτιαχνει μια εταιρια αυγοτροφη με βαση το αλευρι καποιου δημητριακου (εστω και διαλογης ) και να το δηλωνει (wheat flour ,cereals κλπ ) και αλλο να δηλωνει bakery products με οτι αυτα περικλειουν .Μιλω για ρεαλιστικες αλλαγες .αν δεις pellets για παπαγαλους ,συνηθως αναφερουν αλευρα ... το ιδιο μπορει να γινει και με τις αυγοτροφες .δεν ξερεις αυτο και μονο ,διατροφικα και κυριως σε θεματα υγειας των πουλιων ,τι διαφορα μπορει να φερει

----------


## Θοδωρής

Τα δικα μου καλομαθημενα σκετη οπως ειναι δεν την πολυ τρωνε.
Γι αυτο εγω τα δελεαζω.
Ειμαι στην χρονικη στιγμη που δινω τρεις μερες αυγοψωμο, δυο μερες δεν δινω και μετα δινω αλλες τρεις μεχρι σταδιακα να δινω καθημερινα
Αυτο που τους κανω λοιπον ειναι, την πρωτη μερα τους τριβω στο αυγοψωμο ενα φρεσκο αυγο (ειναι ποιο παχυντικό ομως ετσι αλλα χαλαλι τους, τα παρακολουθω ομως), την δευτερη ημερα τους βαζω στο αυγοψωμο μια κουταλια της σουπας βρασμενη κινοα και την τριτη φορα τους βαζω ειτε τριμενο καροτο ειτε μπροκολο στο αυγοψωμο, αποτελεσμα να μενει ενα 10% στην ταιστρα στο τελος της ημερας.
Παντα βαζω και μια κουταλια του γλυκου τριμενα βοτανα (πανω απο δεκα)

----------


## vag21

λοιπον το δευτερο μελος της οικογενειας εχει παθει ψυχωση με την αυγοτροφη.
τρωει μια γεματη αυγοθηκη σε μια μερα,τρομερη αποδοχη.
μηπως να μειωσω λιγο?φοβαμαι μην παχύνει.

τωρα δινω 3 φορες καθε 8-9 μερες.

ααα και κατι αλλο προσθετω και λιγο τριμμενο οστρακο,ειναι υπερβολικο μιας και εχει γαλα η συνταγη,αρα και ασβεστιο?

----------


## jk21

το οστρακο δινει και λιγο ιωδιο .ισως και καποια αλλα μεταλλικα στοιχεια .αραια και που δεν πειραζει 

επεισης καθε 9 μερες για ενα τριημερο ,δηλαδη σε ενα μηνα σχεδον 10 φορες μια χαρα ειναι .απο κει και περα ειναι και θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας πουλιου .ριχνε μια στις τοσες ματια στην κοιλια του

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ειμαι σε χρονικη στιγμη οπου δινω αυγοτρωφη καθε 3 ημερες, 2 ημερες δεν δινω και μετα 3 ημερες δινω.
Απο σημερα προσθεσα μεσα στην αυγοτρωφη και μια κουταλια ριζαλευρο.
Γενικα σημερα ηταν πολυ πληρες, ειχε μηγμα βοτανων, ριζαλευρο (για μωρα), βρασμενη κινοα.
Παρτι εγινε.
Αυριο που θα τους ξανα βαλω να βαλω και ενα βρασμενο αυγο

----------


## serafeim

Θοδωρη την αυγοτροφη την εδινα σκετη σε μια αυγοθηκη απλα τιποτα αλλο :/

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σκετη και εμενα δεν μου τη τρωνε.
Εγω βαζω 15 περιπου κουταλιεσ του γλυκου αυγοτρωφη και μεσα σε αυτην τριβω καθε φορα ενα φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο και γινετε παρτι.
Επιπλεον τωρα βαζω τριμα βοτανων και ριζαλευρο, δεν μενει ψιχουλο.
Μπορεις να βαλεις και λιγο νιζερ να τα δελεασεις να τσιμπισουν

----------


## serafeim

Θοδωρη λεγε λεγε κολπακια σου εχω μεγαλυτερο προβλημα χαχαχαχα
Δεν τρωνε αυγο(ψιλοτσιμπανε καθε φορα αλλα 5-10 τσιμπιες ισα ισα που το διακρινω)
Νιζερ? δυσκολα μου βαζεις πρεπει να μου εχει μεινει λιγο απο την προηγουμενη παραγγελια αλλα δεν ξερω :/
ριζαλευρο αλλο κολπο και αυτο... χαχαχα δεν νομιζω να μπορω να το βρω αλλα αυριο δουλευω στον φουρνο οποτε θα ρωτησω και θα μαθω  :Happy:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το ριζαλευρο το βαζω για τα θρεπτικα του στοιχεια, δεν ξερω ποσο βοηθα στην αποδοχη της.
χμ δεν τρωνε αυγο ε!
Λοιπον τι θα εκανα εγω! Το βραδυ θα τους εβγαζα οτι τρωφη υπαρχει στο κλουβι (το βραδυ ομως για να εχουν φαει και να κοιμηθουν χωρτατα)
Και την αλλη μερα το προι θα τους εβαζα την αυγοτρωφη αυτη με ενα τριμενο φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο μεσα και θα τους ειχα αυτο και μονο αυτο μεχρι
το μεσιμερι, Θα πεινουσαν  και θα αναγκαζονταν να φανε.
Το αλλο που θα κανω ειναι στην επομενη που θα φτιαξω να μην βαλω γλυκανισο μεσα γιατι οταν την δοκιμασα εγω μου φανηκε αρκετα πικρη (δεν ξερω πως αντιλαμβανοντε την γευση τα πουλια).
Παρε και αλλο ενα κολπακι, λοιπον βαλε 20 ml νερο και διαλυσε μεσα σε αυτο ενα κουταλακι μελι, επειτα παρε 20 ml κουσ κουσ και βαλε σε ενα μπολ το κους κους να αποροφησει το νερο με το μελι για 20 με 30 λεπτα περιπου και μετα ανακατεψε το κους κους που εχει γινει γλυκο ποια με την αυγοτρωφη και μετα τους την δινεις.
Αν δεν πετυχει τιποτα απ ολα αυτα τα ξανα λεμε να δουμε πως αλλιως μπορουμε να τα ξεγελασουμε

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Θοδωρη λεγε λεγε κολπακια σου εχω μεγαλυτερο προβλημα χαχαχαχα
> Δεν τρωνε αυγο(ψιλοτσιμπανε καθε φορα αλλα 5-10 τσιμπιες ισα ισα που το διακρινω)
> Νιζερ? δυσκολα μου βαζεις πρεπει να μου εχει μεινει λιγο απο την προηγουμενη παραγγελια αλλα δεν ξερω :/
> ριζαλευρο αλλο κολπο και αυτο... χαχαχα δεν νομιζω να μπορω να το βρω αλλα αυριο δουλευω στον φουρνο οποτε θα ρωτησω και θα μαθω


ποση ωρα βραζεις το αυγο? το ριζαλευρο ειναι αυτο που τρωνε τα μωρα και το πουλανε και στα σουπερ μαρκετ.

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ συμφωνα ,αλλα οχι μεχρι το μεσημερι αλλα 3-4 ωρες .Το πρωι πεινανε και θα αναγκαστουν να φανε .Αν δεν το κανουν στο τριωρο ,ισως δεν θελουν με τιποτα και στρεσσαριστουν μεχρι το μεσημερι .αν το εχεις δοκιμασει τοσο ... δεν ξερω 


για το μελι τοση ποσοτητα σε λιγη αυγοτροφη ,μονο προσωρινα .σταδιακα να μην υπερβαινει το κουταλι του γλυκου σε 200 ,300 γρ το πολυ .Οχι πολλα σακχαρα

----------


## Deimitori

Καλημέρα σας παιδιά! 
Σήμερα έβρασα ένα αυγό σφικτό (12 λεπτά βράσιμο) και αφού κρύωσε το χώρισα στη μέση και έβαλα από ένα μισό μαζί με το τσόφλι στην αυγοθήκη σε κάθε ένα από τα δύο καναρινάκια μου. Πόση ώρα μπορώ να το αφήσω στα πουλιά. Το βράδυ να το βγάλω; Το τσιμπολογάνε μιά χαρά γιά την ώρα.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Δημητρη εαν το αφηνες και μεχρι τα 15 λεπτα να βρασει θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα, τον χειμωνα μπορουμε να το αφηνουμε μεχρι ενα 12ωρο εντος κλουβιου.

----------


## Deimitori

Δώδεκα λεπτά υπολόγισα αφού το νερό ήταν ήδη σε θερμοκρασία βρασμού. Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!

----------


## jk21

15 για σιγουρια αν και με 12 και ειδικα χειμωνα ,δεν υπαρχει προβλημα . Οσο σου ειπε ο Δημητρης για χειμωνα .Ουσιαστικα απο το πρωι μεχρι και να παει να σουρουπωσει ,αλλα και μετα το μεσημερι (3-4 ) καλα ειναι να το βγαζεις αν εχει μπει απο πολυ πρωι .Το καλοκαιρι με θερμοκρασιες πανω απιο 30 οχι πανω απο 4-5 ωρες

----------


## Θοδωρής

> ΘΟΔΩΡΗ συμφωνα ,αλλα οχι μεχρι το μεσημερι αλλα 3-4 ωρες .Το πρωι πεινανε και θα αναγκαστουν να φανε .Αν δεν το κανουν στο τριωρο ,ισως δεν θελουν με τιποτα και στρεσσαριστουν μεχρι το μεσημερι .αν το εχεις δοκιμασει τοσο ... δεν ξερω 
> 
> 
> για το μελι τοση ποσοτητα σε λιγη αυγοτροφη ,μονο προσωρινα .σταδιακα να μην υπερβαινει το κουταλι του γλυκου σε 200 ,300 γρ το πολυ .Οχι πολλα σακχαρα


Την πρωτη φορα που την εδωσα δεν την εφαγαν
Την δευτερη φορα εβγαλα οτι φαγωσιμο υπηρχε στα κλουβια και την αφησα μεχρι τη 1 το μεσημερι οπου και επανεφερα τις τρωφες και δεν συναντησα προβλημα.
Την τριτη φορα εκανα αυτο με το κους κους και το μελι (μονο για μια φορα για να τα γλυκανω)
Τωρα την δινω με τριμα βοτανω και ριζαλευρο και καμια φορα και με ενα φρεσκοβρασμενο και τριμενο αυγο (ειναι ποιο παχυντικη ετσι και θα βαζω και λιγο κους κους 
να εξισορροπω τα λιπαρα του αυγου)

----------


## mitsman

κατι εκτος θεματος αλλα άξιο αναφορας τα πουλιά ΔΕΝ εχουν την αισθηση της γεύσης σε πολυ μεγάλο βαθμο.... τους περισσότερους γευστικούς κάλυκες τους έχουν οι παπαγάλοι αλλα και αυτοι εχουν τραγικα μικρο ποσοστο.... οποτε το οτι τα γλυκαινουμε με ζαχαρη και μελι κλπ κλπ ειναι ΜΥΘΟΣ!

----------


## Θοδωρής

> κατι εκτος θεματος αλλα άξιο αναφορας τα πουλιά ΔΕΝ εχουν την αισθηση της γεύσης σε πολυ μεγάλο βαθμο.... τους περισσότερους γευστικούς κάλυκες τους έχουν οι παπαγάλοι αλλα και αυτοι εχουν τραγικα μικρο ποσοστο.... οποτε το οτι τα γλυκαινουμε με ζαχαρη και μελι κλπ κλπ ειναι ΜΥΘΟΣ!


Δεν μπορω να φερω αντιριση σε αυτο που λες γιατι δεν γνωριζω, αλλα στο μυαλο μου μου ερχονται οι ετοιμες αυγοτρωφες τιγκα στη ζαχαρη που
συνηθως τις τσακιζουν

----------


## mitsman

Για αυτο το ειπα για να αποδειξω οτι ειναι ενας ΜΥΘΟΣ οτι για αυτο τις τρωνε!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ εχω ακουσει οτι εχουν μειωμενη αυτη την αισθηση ,αλλα οχι ανυπαρκτη .Προφανως καπου θα το εχεις διαβασει .Εχεις πηγη;

----------


## mitsman

Την πηγη δεν την εχω τωρα αλλα για να καταλαβεις ειναι απο αυτο που μας ελεγε η Βικυ απο την σχολη της! Αρθρα με επιστημονικες ερευνες!
Ειναι δεδομενο οτι εχουν τοσες λιγες που ειναι σαν να μην εχουν!
Οι παπαγαλοι εχουν αρκετους αλλα και παλι ειναι παρα πολυ λιγοι... για αυτο οι παπαγαλοι ειναι τοσο περιεργα πουλια στην διατροφη τους.. χαχαχαχα

----------


## vag21

> Για αυτο το ειπα για να αποδειξω οτι ειναι ενας ΜΥΘΟΣ οτι για αυτο τις τρωνε!


ο σκοπος τοτε που τις γεμιζουν ζαχαρη και αρωματα και μοσχοβωλανε?

----------


## jk21

για να μην μυριζουμε εμεις την << βαση >> τους .....

----------


## οδυσσέας

όπως λέει και ο Νίκος γιατί δεν ψωνίζουν τα πουλιά αλλά οι εκτροφείς.

Και η ζάχαρη επειδή κάποιοι εκτροφείς την δοκιμάζουν οι ίδιοι.

----------


## vag21

μπορει και να εχετε δικιο παιδια.
απο προσωπική εμπειρια ομως θα πω οτι οσο καιρο εφτιαχνα την αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενη και την εδινα στα μουλακια δεν ειχα και μεγαλη αποδοχη,οταν προσθεσα το κολπακι που ειπε ο θανασης(αρωμα πορτοκαλιου)εγινε το ελα να δεις.
τι να πω να ηταν συμπτωση?δεν νομιζω.

----------


## mitsman

Το άρωμα εδωσε γευση????? το αρωμα πικριζει!

----------


## vag21

> Το άρωμα εδωσε γευση????? το αρωμα πικριζει!


σορρυ μητσο νομιζα οτι ελεγες την αισθηση της οσφρησης.
τωρα προσεξα οτι αναφεροσουν στην γευση.

----------


## jk21

> *αρωμα* πορτοκαλιου



αλλη αισθηση η οσφρηση  ... παντως για την γευση το ξερω απο καποτε που το εψαχνα γιατι δεν καιγονται απο την καυτερη πιπερια (chili ,καγιεν ) που βαζουν στα κοκκινα καναρινια .Θυμαμαι παντως οτι ελεγε πως εχουν ,αλλα μειωμενη αισθηση της γευσης

----------


## mitsman

τι να πω???? αυτη η απειροελαχιστη δυνατοτητα γευστικοτητας τελικα παιζει τον ρολο της???
ΑΝ δεν παιζει ρολο η γευση τοτε τι ειναι αυτο τελικα που παιζει ρολο????

----------


## jk21

το ειπα μητσο ...η οσφρηση !

----------


## jk21

http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.o...649/2309.short

canary, _Serinus canaria.......

In summary, our findings suggest that olfaction in birds may be a more important sense than generally believed._

----------


## serafeim

Δηλαδη λιγο χυμο πορτοκαλι μειωνοντας ποσοτητα απο τα υγρα και βαζοντας την μειωμενη ποσοτητα σε χυμο πορτοκαλι θα ειναι καλυτερα?

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ειναι και αυτος ενας τροπος για καλυτερη αποδοχη, βαλε και το ξυσμα του πορτοκαλιου και τον χυμο

----------


## jk21

οταν μπαινει χυμος θα γινει πιο υδαρο το μιγμα .ποιο υγρο να μειωθει αλλο; ξυσμα θελει πορτοκαλιου ,που εχει πιο εντονα αιθερια ελαια .αν βαλουμε χυμο θελει λιγο επιπλεον αλευρι και αυγο επιπλεον .δεν το συνιστω

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημήτρη σε αυτήν που έφτιαξα εγώ δεν έγινε πολύ υδαρή και ας έβαλα και τον χυμό και άντε ας πούμε ότι έγινε λίγο ποιο
υδαρή πιστεύω εξατμίστηκε στο ψήσιμο

----------


## jk21

α κοιτα αν την βαλεις σε φορμα ,τοτε εισαι οκ .διαρκει πιο πολυ το ψησιμο αλλα ναι οπως λες εξατμιζεται .εγω μιλουσα για ταψι ,οπου δεν μπορει να σταθει και πρεπει να προσθεσεις και αλλο αλευρι για να πειξει (με αποτελεσμα να θελει και αυγο για να μην πεσει η πρωτεινη )

----------


## mitsman

στα ελληνικα τι σημαινει το παραπανω??? Δηλαδη πρεπει να ξερουμε αγγλικα..... ετσι φθασαμε την Ελλαδα εδω!!! Μιλα ελληνικα ωρεεεε.........

----------


## jk21

ποια ειναι τα μογγολικα βρε Μητσο; τι δεν καταλαβαινεις;

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι σε φορμα (εννοω καποια οχι πλατια ,αλλα με υψος .... για αυτο την λενε φορμα ) δεν απλωνεται .Μερικοι που το κανανε σε ταψι ,κανανε μιγμα που να στεκεται καπως σε σχημα πλατυ καρβελιου .με χυμο αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει ,γιατι θα απλωθει πολυ .αυτο εννοω .αν ειναι ομως σε φορμα ,τοτε μπορει να σταθει

----------


## jk21

πχ

----------


## mitsman

Κανε την μεταφραση.... τιποτα δεν καταλαβα!!!!

----------


## jk21

> http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.o...649/2309.short
> 
> canary, _Serinus canaria.......
> 
> In summary, our findings suggest that olfaction in birds may be a more important sense than generally believed._


τελικα καταλαβα για ποιο ζητουσε μεταφραση ο συνadmin μου .... 

εννοει οτι συμπερασματικα ,αυτο που βρηκανε στην ερευνα ειναι οτι η οσφρηση στα πουλια ισως ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικη αισθηση απο οσο πιστευοταν μεχρι να γινει η ερευνα

----------


## serafeim

οχι οχι δημητρη δεν καταλαβες...
εννοουσα αν βγαζαμε 100 μλ γαλα και βαζαμε 100 μλ χυμο πορτοκαλι?
δεν θα ηταν καλυτερα? και το ξυσμα μεσα μαζι εννοειται...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημήτρη σε φόρμα για κέικ την φτιάχνω και γι αυτό δεν έχω συναντήσει πρόβλημα με τον χυμό πορτοκαλιού

----------


## Gardelius

> οχι οχι δημητρη δεν καταλαβες...
> εννοουσα αν βγαζαμε 100 μλ γαλα και βαζαμε 100 μλ χυμο πορτοκαλι?
> δεν θα ηταν καλυτερα? και το ξυσμα μεσα μαζι εννοειται...



Φιλε μου, θα σου πω αυτο...για μενα που εχω κανει την δικη μου (παρεμφερή ...με το Δημήτρη.. συνταγή ) δεν έβαλα ΚΑΙ χυμό ΚΑΙ ξύσμα!! πορτοκαλιού!!! ή το ένα ή το άλλο.....βασικα αν προσθέσεις σε μια <φορμα ψησίματος> σαν αυτη που εχει παραπανω ο jk τότε, ξύσμα ενος μεγαλου πορτοκαλιού το κανει και μοσχοβολάει!!!!! Έχει μεγαλη αποδοχη απο τα πουλια!!!! Έχουν τρέλα, ειδικα αν εχεις και κροκο ενος ή δύο αυγών (σφιχτόβρασμενα) ...εισαι σουπερ!!!!!!  ::

----------


## serafeim

τελεια  :Happy:  ευχαριστω εχεχεχεεχχε  :Happy: 
μολις βρω τα αλευρια θα την κανω διοτι Λαμια δυσκολευομαι να τα βρω ολα αυτα.. ισως και καθολο..
σε σουπερ μαρκετ υπαρχουν?

----------


## jk21

αν βγαλεις το γαλα ,χανεις πρωτεινες ,βιταμινη d3 και ασβεστιο  .....

----------


## serafeim

ααα οκ...
κατι μαθαμε και σημερα  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

δημητρη τα αλευρα αυτα παιζουν ρολο στα ιχνοστοιχειακαι μετταλα που εχουν στα πουλια? η απλα οπως στο ψωμι την διογκωση,κορδωση και αφρατεμα?
δηλαδη μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα κανονικο ψωμι με σκληρο αλευρι και να προσθεσουμε αυγα και να βγαλουμε ζαχαρη αλατι?

----------


## jk21

η προσθηκη αλευρου βρωμης ,γινεται κυριως γιατι αυτο το δημητριακο ερχεται να καλυψει τις ελλειψεις του σιταριου (εχει αλλα σε χαμηλο ποσοστο ) σε καποια σημαντικα αμινοξεα (οπως πχ η λυσινη ,η μεθειονινη και ειδικα η κυστεινη για το φτερωμα ) αλλα και να το συμπληρωσει σε καποιες βιταμινες Β .το καλαμποκι εχει και κεινο καποιες βιταμινες περισσοτερες και καποιες λιγοτερες απο τα αλλα ,αλλα το προσθετω τοσο για την υφη και γευση που δινει ,οσο κυριως για την τεραστια ποσοτητα λουτεινης που βοηθα στο χρωματισμο τοσο της μασκας της καρδερινας ,τοσο στο χρωματισμο των κιτρινων καναρινιων ,οσο πιθανον συμφωνα με τα δικα μου πιστευω 
*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*και στη βελτιωση του χρωματος των πραγματικων καναρινιων κοκκινου παραγοντα (μονο αυτη η κιτρινη χρωστικη βοηθα ,οχι αλλες )

----------


## serafeim

αρα εινα απαραιτητα ετσι?
αν δεν τα εχουμε αυτα με ενα αλευρι σκληρο και ενα αλευρι για ολες τις χρησεις μπορουμε να προσφερουμε κατι καλο στα πουλακια μας?

----------


## jk21

με ενα αλευρι σκληρο και οταν εχεις μεσα και αυγα δικα σου στη συνταγη ,μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι .το αυγο εχει τις πρωτεινες  που λειπουν απο το σταρενιο ,απλα με την βρωμη ειναι ακομα καλυτερο .οχι με αλευρι για ολες τις χρησεις που ειναι κατωτερο θρεπτικα 

χωριατικο σκληρο σταρενιο αλευρι (κιτρινωπο ) και αν δεν βαλεις βρωμης βαλε και λιγο ολικης σταρενιο

----------


## serafeim

μπορεις να μου δωσεις συμπληρωμενη την συνταγη με το σκληρο αλευρι? ολικης και βρωμης ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρω γι αυτο ρωταω... γιατι δεν οτυς εχω δωσει αυγοτροφη ποτε... παντα φρεσκο αυγο και καθε εβδομαδα περνω νεα καρτελα αυγα δεν παει αλλο θελει και λιγο οικονομια... με την αυγοτροφη παει καλυτερα και περνουν περισσοτερα τα πουλια

----------


## jk21

αντι τα 3 αλευρα ,τα αθροιζεις μεταξυ τους και το αθροισμα τους ειναι το σιταλευρο (300+200+150=650 ml ) .απλο !!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σεραφείμ για Βρώμης το καταλαβαίνω να είναι κάπως δύσκολο να το βρεις ! Αλλά Ολικής έχουν πλέων όλα τα μεγάλα σούπερ μάρκετ τροφίμων !! Για ψάξε το λίγο !!!*  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα παιδια! Εχθες εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη.. κι οταν τη δοκιμασα μου φανηκε λογο αγευστη.. Ετσι θυμηθικα ενα φυτο. υποκαταστατο της ζαχαρης τη ΣΤΕΒΙΑ.. Δημητρη εχεις ακουσει γι αυτο το φυτο?? Πιστευω εαν κανει να τη δινουμε στα πουλακια μας, θα τα εκανε περισσοτερο αποδεχτα ως προς την αυγοτροφη εαν το αναμυγνειαμε με τη στεβια.. ψαξε στο γκουγκλ πληροφοριες για το φυτο αυτο!!

----------


## serafeim

θα το ψαξω ναι...
Δημητρη οταν λες ml ποσα γραμμαρια?

----------


## jk21

δεν το εχω προχειρο σεραφειμ .πρεπει να κατσω να γεμισω το δοσομετρητη μου και να το ζυγισω ...  πες τη μητερα σου .πρεπει να εχει δοσομετρητη για γλυκα .επεισης ενα μικρο μπουκαλι νερο ειναι 500 ml .το κοβεις λιγο απο πανω και χρησιμοποιεις αυτο πανω κατω για μετρημα 

την ξερω την Στεβια  Νικο  και αν θυμαμαι πρεπει να ειχε βαλει ο mitsman  ή καποιος αλλος .δεν ειναι τοξικη .ειναι οκ 

αλλα δεν εχεις προβλημα με το θεμα της γευσης .δες στην πραξη .αν θες βαλε λιγο μελι .αν δεν εχει καποιος εγνωσμενο προβλημα μυκητων στην εκτροφη του ,λιγο μελι δεν δημιουργει θεμα σε ολοκληρη συνταγη

----------


## serafeim

μα γιατι μλ και οχι γραμμαρια?  :Happy: 
δυσκολευει πολυ... οχι εχω παρει εγω την κουζινα τωρα με την σχολη και εχω ζυγαρια εως 3 κιλα ακριβειας δηλαδη...

----------


## jk21

νομιζω αν ψαξεις το θεμα ,πρεπει καπου να τα μετρησα και να εχω πει αντιστοιχια  ..

παντως αν πας σε μαγαζια με οικιακα ειδη και αναλωσιμα ,ολα εχουν ογκομετρητες για γλυκα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*1 κούπα (240 ml)*
*Βάρος (σε γρ.)*

Αλεύρι
125

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βρήκα αυτό εδώ... κάνει λέει ότι μετρήσεις θέλει κανείς !! Το κατέβασα αλλά δεν ξέρω να το λειτουργήσω.... βασικά δεν βρίσκω που είναι οι σκόνες και όχι τα υγρά !! 

*http://joshmadison.com/convert-for-windows/

----------


## karakonstantakis



----------


## mitsman

Βρηκα γιατι δεν σας φουσκωσε πολυ κ.Δημητρη το κεικ πολυ...... δεν ειναι η ελειψη σοδας οπως αναφέρετε... αλλου ειναι το προβλημα... που??????

----------


## jk21

που ; που ; θελω να ξερω που ....  (σε ρυθμο Παριου )

----------


## mitsman

δεν εχει κατι οξινο μεσα η συνταγη για να δρασει η σοδα!!!! Η Βικυ το βρηκε για να πω την αληθεια!

----------


## jk21

> *1 κουταλι του γλυκου διαλυμα αιθεριου ελαιο πορτοκαλιου για ζαχαροπλαστικη (εχω βρει σε ενα μονο μαρκετ)* *
> *



αυτο; για ρωτα το Βικακυ ,δεν ειναι οξινο; 

αν οχι ,τοτε το ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου αν προτιμαμε εκεινο; 

με baking ειναι διαφορετικα; 

παντως  μια χαρα ηταν και ετσι ,χωρις να φουσκωσει πολυ

----------


## serafeim

παιδια ο χυμος πορτοκαλι περιεχει οφεα οχι η φλουδα....
ακομα και το ελαιο του περιεχει σε μικρη ποσοτητα...
πολυ το λενε ΑΡΩΜΑ αυτο το ελαιο πορτοκαλιου και το χρησιμοποιουν πολυ στην ζαχαροπλαστικη...(αν λεμε το ιδιο)
οσο για το μπεικιν δεν ξερω αλλα νομιζω η σοδα με το χυμο πορτοκαλι θα κανει καλυτερη δουλεια και διατροφικα θα ειναι ανωτερη ως προς την θρεπτικη της αξια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειπε καποιος τιποτα?????????????????????

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τη έκανες εδώ ρε κουζουλέ !!!!!!! Μπόλικο πράμα λέμεεεεε !!  Καλοφάγοτα Δημήτρη !!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Σιγα μην καθομαι να φτιαχνω καθε εβδομαδα.... δεν προλαβαινω λεμεεεεε.... με μονη παραλλαγη οτι εβαλα 10 αυγα αντι για 8.... βεβαια ειναι η τριπλασια ποσοτητα!!! χααχχαχαχα\\

Παρτυ θα κανουν τα γιαβρακια μου!!!!! Και κινοα βρασμενη και βουρ.......

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με τοση παραγωγη, πιστευω να πηρατε ξεχωριστο ψυγειο για τις αυγοτροφες!  ::

----------


## mitsman

Εχω ξεχωριστο ψυγειο για τα πουλια μου στο "εκτροφειο" μας.... λαχανικα, χορταρικα, γυρη, αυγοψωμα και αλλα!!!!!!!
Το αυγοψωμο στην αρχη δεν μου το ετρωγαν και ειχα κανει παραπονα στον Δημητρη, εβγαλα τον γλυκανισο και ελυσα το προβλημα μου!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σε λίγο πάω για ψώνια μιας και μου τέλειωσαν τα άλευρα..... με βλέπω να φτιάχνω πιο αργά ή αύριο !! Η δική μου αυγοτροφή τελειώνει αύριο που θα τους βάλω πρωί πρωί !!! 


Εχτες που μου έφερε την καρδερινα το παιδί, του έδωσα την μισή αυγοτροφή μου σε σακουλάκι, και του είπα περιμένω να μου πεις ανταπόκριση από της καρδερίνες σου !! Τα χασε το παλικάρι !!! χαχαχαχα μου λέει τι κάνεις εδώ ρε συ....εγώ παίρνω έτοιμες λέει που και που..όποτε το θυμηθώ της Ορλούξ !!! 

Δώσε τους από την δική μου.....και μου λες !!! Είμαι σε αναμονή !!*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Επεσα μεσα δηλαδη!  :winky: 

Εγω ειχα βαλει γλυκανισο στη δικη μου και δεν την ετρωγαν.. λες να φταιει αυτο?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν θεωρω οτι θα εχουν την ιδια αποδοχη... αλλα σημασια εχει τι δινουμε,....

Σκεψου να δωσεις σε ενα παιδακι να φαει σοκολατα και να του δωσεις και μπροκολο... τι θα φαει????
Εμεις ειμαστε ο Θεος τους.... οτι τους δωσουμε εμεις ειναι τα πουλακια μας!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Με γλυκάνισο δεν την έτρωγαν ούτε εμένα !!!!*

----------


## jk21

τελικα το εχω ακουσει απο αρκετους .εγω δεν ειχα τοτε προβλημα ... τον ειχα προτεινει κυριως για αρωμα (μου θυμιζει το αγιο τσιπουρακι της πατριδας ...)  .δεν πειραζει και αν δεν μπαινει !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δεν θεωρω οτι θα εχουν την ιδια αποδοχη... αλλα σημασια εχει τι δινουμε,....
> 
> Σκεψου να δωσεις σε ενα παιδακι να φαει σοκολατα και να του δωσεις και μπροκολο... τι θα φαει????
> Εμεις ειμαστε ο Θεος τους.... οτι τους δωσουμε εμεις ειναι τα πουλακια μας!


Εχει μεινει παρα πολυ αυγοτροφη με γλυκανισο στην καταψυξη..! Τι να την κανω ολη αυτη? Ειναι ηδη ενα μηνα εκει και πρεπει να φυγει σε κανα 2μηνο, πριν χαλασει! Εγω τωρα τους βαζω ψιλοκομμενο σφιχτο αυγο με τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο και jkmax! Και το τρωνε με ορεξη (ιδιαιτερα τα lovebirds μου που ειναι επιφυλακτικα σε νεες τροφες!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Στο ψιλοκομμενο σφιχτο αυγο προσθεσε και λιγη αυγοτρωφη και σιγα σιγα μπορει να την συνηθίσουν

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το εκανα αυτο που λες Θοδωρη, αλλα ετρωγαν μονο το αυγο και αφηναν την αυγοτροφη που "εμενε" στην ταιστρα..!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Τα δικα μου δεν την τρωνε σχεδον καθολου (η αυγοτροφη μου).
Και για να την φανε προσθετω ενα βρασμενο αυγο τριμενο (μαζι  με το τσοφλι τωρα στην αναπαραγωγη), μια κουταλια ριζαλευρο, μια κουταλια τριμα βοτανων, λιγο αρακα ψιλοκομμενο ή μπροκολο ή καροτο.
Ολα αυτα τα βαζω σε 12 κουταλιες του γλυκου αυγοψωμο (η αυγοτροφη μου).
Τους το βαζω το προι, το βραδυ δεν υπαρχει ουτε ψιχουλο, ουτε στην ταιστρα ουτε στο πατομα.
Αποδοχη 100% με αυτον τον τροπο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Θοδωρη, η ποσοτητα ειναι αρκετη για τοσα πουλακια που εχεις, εγω ομως που εχω μονο 4 πουλακια, δεν με συμφερει να το κανω αυτο διοτι τα λαχανικα δεν θα κρατησουν πανω απο 1-2 μερες στο ψυγειο!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αν σε ενα τριμενο αυγο βαλεις μια κουταλια του γλυκου αυγοτρωφη δεν την τρωνε και τρωνε μονο το αυγο;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Αν σε ενα τριμενο αυγο βαλεις μια κουταλια του γλυκου αυγοτρωφη δεν την τρωνε και τρωνε μονο το αυγο;


Ακριβως ετσι!

----------


## jk21

παρε 50 γρ αυγοτροφη και τριψε με μουλτι 1 κροκο αυγου (ή τα μισα απο το καθενα ) και δωσε .Θα σου την φανε σιγουρα !

----------


## mitsman

Οταν μιλαμε για παπαγαλους και καρδερινες τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο!!!!!

Ωστοσο εμενα οι παπαγαλοι μου την τρωνε!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ειπε καποιος τιποτα?????????????????????


μιτσ μαθε τεχνη και αστηνε.... :bye:

----------


## jk21

Εχεις δικιο Μητς ... ο Νικος εχει παπαγαλους ... δεν το προσεξα

----------


## mitsman

> μιτσ μαθε τεχνη και αστηνε....


χααχαχαχαχαχαχα αν πεινασω πραγματικα θα τα πιασω.... αν και εφαγα και δεν μάρεσε!!! Αλλα αν πειναω......

----------


## mitsman

Πρωινες εικονες απο το κινητο μου....  ερχεται και βιντεο!!!

Ειναι 100 γραμμαρια αυγοψωμο και 100 κινοα ανακατεμενα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Περίπου πόση ώρα βράζεις την Κινόα Δημήτρη ???*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ την δίνω όπως είναι σε αυγοθύκη και σε 4-5 ώρες πάει η γυναίκα και τους ξαναβάζει....*  :Anim 63:

----------


## mitsman

4 λεπτα βραζω 5 λεπτα το αφηνω να αποροφησει..... το νερο ειναι μιαμιση φορα παραπανω απο οτι το κινοα!

----------


## geog87

ρε παιδια 3 μηνες καταψυξη???λιγο παραπανω εχουμε θεμα?????

----------


## mitsman

εμενα τα 2 κιλα αυτη την περιοδο μου φθανουν για 20 μερες ακριβως!!!!!!
Γιατθ φτιαχνετε τοσο μεγαλες ποσοτητες αν δεν τις καταναλωνετε???? διαιρεστε τα  υλικα δια του 2

----------


## mitsman

Επειδή τα λόγια είναι φτώχεια!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χαλια ποιότητα βιντεο, εξαιρετικη ποιοτητα αυγοτροφης!

----------


## xXx

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxxaxa

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχεις άλλες προτεραιότητες τώρα...... αλλιώς θα σου έλεγα τρέχα για καλή κάμερα !! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα*  :Happy0159:

----------


## vag21

> Χαλια ποιότητα βιντεο, εξαιρετικη ποιοτητα αυγοτροφης!


ας το βαλω και εδω που ταιριαζει πιο πολυ.

----------


## mitsman

με φαγατε ρε κοπελια... μια χαρα καμερα εχω.... 600 ευρω κανει... απλα εκεινη την ωρα ημουν με το κινητο στα πουλια και τα εβλεπα που ετρωγαν ΟΛΑ και λεω κατσε να το δειξω και αυτο!

----------


## MAKISV

Δημητρη εδω και 4 μερες ο αρσενικος την εχει τσακισει, η θυληκια ουτε να την δει!!! τι να της κανω??θελω να την φαει γιατι εχω και κια και καμελλινα μεσα.

----------


## jk21

την δινεις σκετη στεγνη οπως την πρωτοτριβεις βαζοντας απλα σπορους ή κανεις και κατι αλλο;

----------


## MAKISV

Με το που την εφτιαξα εβαλα και τους σπορους.τιποτα αλλο.ο αρσενικος δεν παιρνει ανασα.

----------


## jk21

αφρατεψε ελαχιστη απο αυτην για δοκιμη ,ειτε με ενα κουταλακι νερο ,ειτε με ελαχιστο χυμο καποιου φρουτου (αλλα ετοιμο γιατι ο φυσικος οξειδωνεται ευκολα .ο ετοιμος λογω παστεριωσης κρατα λιγο παραπανω ) .ομως σε περιπτωση αφρατεματος με χυμο (οχι φρουτοποτο με προσθηκη ζαχαρης ,φυσικο χυμο εννοω) καλα ειναι να μενει το πολυ μιση μερα .αν δεν πετυχει με αυτο τον τροπο ,τοτε ισως το αφρατεμα με προσθηκη λιγου  κουσκους που εχει απορροφησει νερο  ή με κροκο καλα βρασμενου αυγου (το πρωτο την ελαφραινει διατροφικα ,το δευτερο την ενισχυει ) ,ειτε με κινοα ελαφρως βρασμενη ,θα οδηγουσε πιστευω σε λυση

ξεκινα με απλο νερακι ,πηγαινε αν αποτυχει στη προσθηκη ενος κροκου βρασμενου αυγου σε 50γρ αυγοψωμου και αναμιξη στο μουλτι και μετα αν αποτυχεις ,συζηταμε πρωτα για τα αλλα

----------


## kz8

δημητρη μπορουμε αντι για ελαιολαδο να βαλουμε γαιδουραγκαθελαιο?
επισης σπιρουλινα,γυρη,αποξηραμεν  α βοτανα,ρυζαλευρο,μαγια μπυρας μπορουμε να βαλουμε αφου ψηθει?

----------


## panos70

> *MAKISV*           ?θελω να την φαει γιατι εχω και κια και καμελλινα μεσα.


          βαλε κια και καμελινα μαζι σε μια αυγοθηκη αναμικτα

----------


## mitsman

> δημητρη μπορουμε αντι για ελαιολαδο να βαλουμε γαιδουραγκαθελαιο?
> επισης σπιρουλινα,γυρη,αποξηραμεν  α βοτανα,ρυζαλευρο,μαγια μπυρας μπορουμε να βαλουμε αφου ψηθει?


Ναι Κατερινα!!! μπορουμε μια χαρα!!! εγω ετσι κανω!

----------


## jk21

Μπορουμε ολα αυτα Κατερινα ,απλα το γαιδουραγκαθελαιο μην το βαζεις στο ψησιμο (αν θες μην βαζεις καθολου λαδι ) και να το βαζεις οταν ετοιμαζεις τριμμενη ποσοτητα με τα αλλα που λες για 2-3 μερες .Ωμο ειναι πολυ πιο υγιεινο και θρεπτικο

----------


## jenia21

Καλημερα.Εχουμε διαβασει παρα πολλα προσθετα που μπορουμε να βαλουμε αλλα τι θα ηταν καλυτερο για αυτην την εποχη που ταιζουν νεοσους;

----------


## jk21

αρκει (και για μενα ειναι το καλυτερο απο ολα ) γυρη 
απο και και περα μπορεις και οποιοδηποτε πολυβιταμινουχο με αμινοξεα σε μιση της προτεινομενης δοσης ,για καποιες
μονο μερες της εβδομαδας

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη βαζω μια κουταλια γυρη μια δοση πολυβιταμινης σε κουσκους λιγο βρασμενη κινοα,και ενα εξτρα κροκο αυγου σε 100 gr αυγοτροφης,Θεωρεις οτι ειναι ενταξει για ταισμα νεοσων;Μπορω να βαζω και φρεσκα βοτανα;Εχω βασιλικο ριγανη και θυμαρι.

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι οπως λες .ακομα και λιγοτερη πολυβιταμινη να εβαζες ,καλυτερα θα ηταν .δεν χρειαζεται να τα επιβαρυ
νουμε πολυ .Τα βοτανα που ειπες εχουν αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες και αν τα δινεις σε μικρες ποσοτητες ,μπορεις και 
απο την πρωτη βδομαδα .Εγω ριγανη ετσι κι αλλιως δινω .Δεν εχω δοκιμασει τοσο νωρις βασιλικο αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν 
θα εχεις προβλημα (εχω δωσει και ταραξακο και τσουκνιδα χωρις προβλημα ) .Σιγουρα ομως απο τη δευτερη βδομαδα 
να δινεις και ειναι καλο οσο μπορουμε σιγα σιγα να δινουμε ολο και περισσοτερο

----------


## kz8

το σπιτι μυριζει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!κεικ πορτοκαλι!!!!
σιγα που θα την δωσω στα πουλια..............εγω θα τη φαω  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## jk21

τωρα που ειπες θα την φαω ... δεν ειναι μια και δυο οι φορες που εχω δοκιμασει τα κεικ-αυγοτροφες που φτιαχνω ... ετσι κι αλλιως απο υλικα για ανθρωπινη διατροφη γινονται .Προσφατα ομως δοκιμασα σε φιλικο σπιτι και την περιβοητη ιταλικη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (χωρις ιχνος αυγου στην ουσια ...  ουδετερη ειναι με σογιαλευρο προσθετο και αποξηραμενα εντομα για να καλυφθει η πρωτεινη  απο την ελλειψη αυγου ) για να δω τελος παντων τι γευση εχει αυτο το ... πραμα που λενε οτι επιλεγουν αρκετα ιθαγενη ....  (εννοειται δεν εφαγα εντομα ) 

ενα αγευστο πραγμα και θα λεγα χωρις μυρωδια ....

----------


## jk21

ηθελα να το προτεινω ,αφου το δοκιμασω και με νεοσσους ....


εδω και καιρο αφρατευω την αυγοτροφη μου με αλοη (τζελ ) .Παιρνει μια πολυ καλη υφη αφρατη ,ενω ταυτοχρονα εχουμε στην τροφη των νεοσσων και ειδικα τυχον περιπτωσεων με μαυρη τελεια που ισως οφειλεται σε ατοξοπλασμα ,ενα υλικο με γνωστες αντικοκκιδιακες ιδιοτητες 

ηθελα να δω αν προκαλει στα μικρα καποια διαρροια και μετα να σας την προτεινω .ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ! Ολα καλα !

επισης για τους λατρεις της πατε μορφης αυγοτροφης ,λιγο λαδακι πχ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 γρ τροφης  (σιτελαιο ,σησαμελαιο ,λινελαιο ,ελαιολαδο ολες καλες προτασεις ) της δινει ανετα μια τετοια υφη

----------


## kz8

εγω εχω προβλημα.την εχω 3 μερες περιπου στο ψυγειο και ξεραινεται και ΔΕΝ την τρωνε.τι μπορω να κανω καθε φορα μολις την βγαζω απο το ψυγειο?με ποσο νερο και αλοη μπορει να αφρατεψει?δεν θα χασει σε γευση?εμενα τρελαινονται οταν ειναι μαλακη και υπερτερει το αυγο

----------


## jk21

σου ξεραινεται εντος ψυγειου; περιεργο ... μηπως εχεις ανοικτο καπακι και αφυδατωνεται; στο κλουβι ειναι λογικο στο τελος της ημερας 

1 κουταλι του γλυκου νερο ή αλοη ή και λιγο παραπανω στα 100 γρ αρκει 

επεισης ενας κροκος βρασμενος στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ,τωρα που ταιζονται οι νεοσσοι ,μπορει ανετα να προστεθει και δεν δημιουργει υπερφορτωση

----------


## mitsman



----------


## Gardelius

Έκανα μια "καλη ποσότητα" απ την αυγοτροφη αυτή, μιας και τα "στοματα είναι πολλά" πλεον,.... για παμε,...

*300 γρ. Αλεύρι σίτου 
250 γρ. Βρώμη (αλεσμένη) 
300 γρ. Αλεύρι καλαμποκιού 
10 αυγά 
60 ml ελαιόλαδο
400 ml γάλα (χαμηλή λακτόζη)
1.5 φάκελο Bakin powder 
2 κ.γ. γλυκάνισο
Ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού 

**Τα* *αποτελέσματα .....

*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ισως καλυτερα να μην εβαζες γλυκανισο.. πολλα πουλια δεν το δεχονται λογω αυτου! Εγω ειχα φτιαξει ποσοτητα πριιιιιιιιιν καιρο και επειδη δεν την ετρωγαν την εβαλα στην καταψυξη κι εχει περασει καιρος.. πρεπει να εχει χαλασει τωρα  :: 

Δωσε την στα πουλια και πες μας αποδεκτικοτητα!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το "καρβέλι" που βλέπω στη φωτό Ηλία το έβαλες στο μούλτι και βγήκε έτσι στην τελευταία φωτό ?

----------


## Gardelius

> Ισως καλυτερα να _μην εβαζες γλυκανισο_.. πολλα πουλια δεν το δεχονται λογω αυτου! Εγω ειχα φτιαξει ποσοτητα πριιιιιιιιιν καιρο και επειδη δεν την ετρωγαν την εβαλα στην καταψυξη κι εχει περασει καιρος.. πρεπει να εχει χαλασει τωρα
> 
> Δωσε την στα πουλια και πες μας αποδεκτικοτητα!


_Νίκο στην προηγούμενη μου συνταγή ... που ηταν ιδια πάνω - κάτω,.... παρολιγο να μου "φανε και τα χερια"....  Τρομερή αποδοχή...ίσως ειναι και στο πουλι!


_


> Το "καρβέλι" που βλέπω στη φωτό Ηλία το έβαλες στο μούλτι και βγήκε έτσι στην τελευταία φωτό ?



_Μέσα είσαι,..._  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ισως καλυτερα να μην εβαζες γλυκανισο.. πολλα πουλια δεν το δεχονται λογω αυτου! Εγω ειχα φτιαξει ποσοτητα πριιιιιιιιιν καιρο και επειδη δεν την ετρωγαν την εβαλα στην καταψυξη κι εχει περασει καιρος.. πρεπει να εχει χαλασει τωρα 
> 
> Δωσε την στα πουλια και πες μας αποδεκτικοτητα!


Σας ετοιμάζω αυγοτροφή SUPER.

Προσεχώς.....

----------


## Gardelius

> Σας ετοιμάζω αυγοτροφή SUPER.
> 
> Προσεχώς.....


_Δώσε πόνοοοοο!!!!!_  :Anim 59:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Σας ετοιμάζω αυγοτροφή SUPER.
> 
> Προσεχώς.....


ΑΒΑΤΟΝ: 22/6




> Θα περιμένω κανα δυο μέρες και θα σας πω τι έβαλα μέσα (ότι μου κατέβηκε στο μυαλό)


Εχεις διορια μεχρι αυριο.. δεν περιμενουμε αλλο  :winky:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ΑΒΑΤΟΝ: 22/6
> 
> 
> Εχεις διορια μεχρι αυριο.. δεν περιμενουμε αλλο


παπαπαπαπα

δεν του ξεφεύγει τίποτα.

Καλά κάνω εγώ και σε λέω το "πρώτο λαμόγιο" του Φόρουμ.

----------


## Gardelius

*jk21 δεν* *ακούστηκες!???*  :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

απο τα πρωτα like και thanks ηταν τα δικα μου ! μια χαρα ειναι !

----------


## Gardelius

*Συμπληρωματικές φωτό..... μετα από ρίγανη - κία - καμελίνα- σπιρουλινα .....*  ::

----------


## vag21

μια που πλεον φυσαω και το γιαουρτι ,διαβασα οτι οι αφαλατοξινες δημιουργουνται απο μουχλα και υγρασια,θελω να ρωτησω την υγρασια που βλεπουμε μεσα στο σακουλακι οταν αφηνουμε να ξεπαγωσει η αυγοτροφη απο την καταψυξη,δεν θα επρεπε να την φοβομαστε?

----------


## jk21

καθε τροφη εχει υγρασια .αν η σακκουλα που λες ειναι κλειστη ,ειναι η υγρασια που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχει μεσα στο κεικ .αν την ανοιξεις ,,την μεταφερεις σε μπωλ .το σωστο μαλιστα ειναι απο καταψυξη να παει συντηρηση και μετα περιβαλλον .Αν εχει ενα μειον το κεικ ,ειναι οτι ειδικα για τωρα το καλοκαιρι δεν εχει αρκετη υγρασια και στεγνωνει ευκολα 

να φοβασαι τα λασπωμενα μιγματα και τις τροφες που ηδη εχουν λογο να εχουν τον ασπεργιλλο πανω τους .Αν φοβασαι το ανθρωπινης χρησης αλευρι και τα αυγα α διαλογης που πωλουνται για ανθρωπινη διατροφη ,τι θα επρεπε να κανεις για τα (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση .... αν και εφοσον ειναι αυτη η πρωτη υλη ...)αλευρα προοριζομενα για ζωοτροφη και τα αντιστοιχα αυγα ,με τα οποια γινονται οι ετοιμες; ειδικα αν καποιες εχουν και σπορια ενα σωρο μεσα τους ή αποξηραμενα εντομα .... οσο ψημενες και να ναι ,αν οι πρωτες ειναι εχουν ηδη αφλατοξινες (προσφατα βρεθηκανε σε γαλατα σε κυπρο ,σερβια ,αλβανια λογω  μολυσμενων ζωοτροφων ) αυτες δεν φευγουνε ...

την ψημενη μην την φοβασαι .οι αψητες συνταγες ειναι οι επικινδυνες ,με βραστο αυγο ,αν το αυγο ειναι αρκετο και η αμυλουχα βαση λιγη ,ωστε να ειναι η τροφη αρκετα πατε και ειδικα αν αναμιγνυεται και μενει για μερες ανεμιγμενη με σπορους πολλους (που εξωτερικα δεν μπορει να ειναι παντα πεντακαθαροι ) .Αν η αμυχουχα βαση ειναι αρκετη και δεν ειναι λασπωμενη η τροφη και παραλληλα δεν ξεπερναμε τις τρεις μερες στο ψυγειο ,ουτε εκεινες εχουν προβλημα

----------


## MaGiCPaiN

παιδιά το κέικ είναι στο φούρνο και ψήνεται , θέλω να σας ρψτήσω για την συνέχεια μια διευκρίνηση.




> *σε 20 ml νερου προσθετουμε πχ γυρη (1-2  κουταλια του γλυκου ) ,σπιρουλινα (μισο κουταλακι του εσπρεσσο )   ,βιταμινες σε ποσοτητα που αντιστοιχει σε 150 γρ ετοιμης αυγοτροφης  (οπως προτεινεται στις οδηγιες χρησης της ) κλπ .Τα χτυπαμε για λιγο με  μιξερακι του καφε και στη συνεχεια ριχνουμε μεσα αλλα 20 ml κουσκους 
> εγω εχω χρησιμοποιησεις κατα καιρους αυτες τις τρεις συσκευασιες .Η  πρωτη βρισκεται σε γνωστη αλυσιδα σουπερμαρκετ σε ολα τα μαρκετ μικρα  και μεγαλα .η δευτερη που ειναι και πιο μικροκοκκη δυστυχως μονο στα  μεγαλα μαρκετ της εταιριας και η τριτη  παντου και εχει το πλεονεκτημα  να ειναι και βιολογικη με μονο 1.8 το μισο κιλο εναντι 1 .2 ευρω των  αλλων δυο*


 Το νερό θα είναι ζεστό ή κρύο έτσι ώστε να το τραβήξει το κους κους ? ?
Μετά από πόση ώρα να το δώσω αφού ψηθεί ? και μετά από πόσο να το αποθηκεύσω στην κατάψυξη ?

----------


## Gardelius

> παιδιά το κέικ είναι στο φούρνο και ψήνεται , θέλω να σας ρψτήσω για την συνέχεια μια διευκρίνηση.
> 
> 
> 
> *Το νερό θα είναι ζεστό ή κρύο έτσι ώστε να το τραβήξει το κους κους ? ?
> Μετά από πόση ώρα να το δώσω αφού ψηθεί ? και μετά από πόσο να το αποθηκεύσω στην κατάψυξη ?*


*

Χλιαρό είναι αυτό που είχα δοκιμάσει εγω,..

Το κέικ το αφήνεις 45 λεπτά περίπου ή μπορεις να κανεις και το τεστ με το μαχαίρι να δεις εαν ειναι νωπή η ζύμη ή έχει βγει "στεγνο" ...αυτο το βλέπεις...

Εγω το αφηνω και κρυώνει καλα και προς το βραδυ θα ελεγα..να το αποθηκεύσεις!*

----------


## jk21

αν το κουσκους εινα το γνησιο και οχι καποιο που ελληνικες εταιριες ζυμαρικων ονομαζουν κουσκουσε ή κουσκουσακι και με κρυο ειναι οκ 

το οικονομικοτερο που υπαρχει στην ελλαδα ή αντιστοιχο της ιδιας εταιριας (υπαρχει ακομα ενα και ανηκουν σε γνωστο σουπερμαρκετ σαν προιον με την φιρμα του ,η οποια με επεξεργασια δεν φαινεται στη φωτο )  γινεται σιγουρα με κρυο νερο

----------


## MaGiCPaiN

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους 2 σας

----------


## Gardelius

Σήμερα μετα απο προσθήκη ....
*
1) Αρακά (στο μουλτι άλεσμα)
2) Κία 
3) Καμελίνα
4) Νίζερ
5) κίνοα
6) ρίγανη
7) ταραξάκος
8) δίκταμο

*

----------


## mitsman

Για εμενα αν ελειπε η κια η καμελινα και ειδικα το νιζερ, θα εκανα 5-6 τουμπες..... πολυ καλη!!!!

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ... θα την προτιμουσα με λιγοτερο νιζερ 

οχι πανω απο 3 μερες εκτος καταψυξης ,λογω αρακα 

θα εχεις μια χαρα αποδοχη αυριο ! θα το δεις !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ!!! αυτό το πιστεύω και εγω....αλλα ειναι για τα μικρά (και που ειναι στη φωλια αλλα και τα κλαρωμενα αδέρφια τους)....

Μπορεί να ήθελε λιγότερο όπως λέτε αλλα ο σεφ έλαβε υπ οψιν την επερχόμενη πτεροροια που εχει σιγα σιγα κανει την εμφανιση της!

----------


## mitsman

ο εκαστοτε σεφ παντα ξερει καλυτερα τις διατροφικες αναγκες της εκτροφης του!!!!!

 :Jumping0044:

----------


## jk21

η καμελινα και η κια αν δεν μπαινανε εκει ,ειχανε θεση αυτη την εποχη και σε ταιστα ξεχωρη και δεν ειναι πλεονασμος,αρκει να ειναι σε λογικες αναλογιες 

το νιζερ χωρις να ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο διατροφικα (αν μιλας για πρωτεινη το κανναβουρι με την περιλλα να ακολουθει ειναι τα θρεπτικοτερα )  και ενω πιθανοτατα ειναι ηδη στο μιγμα σου ,μονο ελαχιστο σαν δελεαρ (αν τα αλλα δεν πιανανε .. που και χωρις τα αλλα μια χαρα θα σου την τρωγανε  ) ισως να ειχε θεση 

σου ειπα για 3 μερες στο ψυγειο ,αλλα απο την δευτερη εχε το νου σου  , αν αρχιζει σιγα σιγα ο *τεμαχισμενος αποψυγμενος υποθετω* αρακας ,να χανει την καλη οσμη

----------


## Gardelius

Ισχύουν ολα τα παραπάνω φιλε Δημήτρη! όντως και ετσι "χάνει" οσμή αλλα απο αύριο με τοσα στοματα..... δεν βλεπω να μενει και πολυ!!! 

Σίγουρα πιο μετά εχει χάσει και την οποια διατροφική αξια του! (ο αρακάς!)

----------


## jk21

τη διατροφικη και ειδικα την πρωτεινη του ,δεν φοβαμαι μην την χασει και εν πολλοις δεν θα την χασει .Φοβαμαι την αλλοιωση του λογω  της υγρασιας που εχει σαν τροφη ,αν και η απορροφηση της απο την υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη και κυριως η παρουσια ριγανης και δικταμου που εχουν φυσικες συντηριτικες ιδιοτητες ,θα βοηθησει στο να μην προχωρησει συντομα

----------


## geog87

> Σήμερα μετα απο προσθήκη ....
> *
> 1) Αρακά (στο μουλτι άλεσμα)
> 2) Κία 
> 3) Καμελίνα
> 4) Νίζερ
> 5) κίνοα
> 6) ρίγανη
> 7) ταραξάκος
> ...


Καλα ρε τρελε εβαλες τοσα πραγματα...γυρη???

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλα ρε τρελε εβαλες τοσα πραγματα...γυρη???



Δεν είχα φιλαρακι..... πρεπει οταν ερθω καποια στιγμη επανω να παρω!!  :winky:

----------


## jenia21

Παιδια εγω προσθετω γυρη δυαλιμενη σε κουσκους ριζαλευρο,κινοα βρασμενη και μιγμα βοτανων για τα καναρινια. Για τα καρδερινακια θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω βρασμενες γαριδες;

----------


## jk21

σαφως και θα μπορουσες .Αλλα επειδη πρεπει να κλεισω ,για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες στο πως ,δες εδω προς το παρον

*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*


οσο για την κινοα σου εχω ακομα καλυτερη προταση 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

οταν η αυγοτροφη δεν εχει κροκους/καλαμποκαλευρο(για κοκκινα) υπαρχει προβλημα να τη δινω κ στα τιμπραντο..?για να μη φτιαχνω δυο διαφορετικες

----------


## jk21

για ποιο λογο να μην δινεις κροκο και καλαμποκαλευρο στα τιμπραντο; 

πως η λουτεινη του καλαμποκαλευρου θα δωσει λαμψη στο κιτρινο που φαινεται καθαρα ή το κιτρινο που κρυβεται μεσα στο λεγομενο << πρασινο >>; 

δεν εχουν τα τιμπραντο γονιδιο κοκκινου παραγοντα ,για να μετατρεπουν τη λουτεινη σε κοκκινη αποχρωση στα φτερα 

για χρονια τωρα δινω και κροκο χωρις κανενα προβλημα στα δικα μου ειτε σε σκουροχρωμα ,ειτε σε ανοιχτοχρωμα

----------


## johnakos32

Ακριβώς το ίδιο και εγώ τον κρόκο τους τον δίνω κανονικά κανένα πουλί δεν μου έχει κοκκινίσει πέρα από ένα γκρι-καφε-κόκκινο ελάχιστα,  και τυχόν χρωστική να βάζεις και να βγάλουν κάποιο κόκκινο φτερό δεν τρέχει τίποτα άμα δεν είναι να τα πας σε διαγωνισμό.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

ισως δε το διατυπωσα καλα....δεν θελω η' φοβαμαι μη βαψω τα τιμπραντο κοκκινα αν αυτο εδωσα να καταλαβετε,....διατροφηκα τα τιμπραντο καλυπτονται με την αυγοτροφη προσαρμοσμενη για κοκκινα?ισως με τη χορηγηση κ βραστου αυγου ξεχωρα καποιες μερες της βδομαδας?

----------


## jk21

σαφως το αυγο βοηθα ,αλλα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να μου πεις ,ποια ειναι η τροποποιηση απο την αρχικη συνταγη που κανεις ,για να ειναι η αυγοτροφη συμβατη με τα κοκκινα .Αν κανεις την αλλαγη που προτεινω ,εισαι οκ .Αν οχι τοτε μαλλον θελεις αυγο .Αν κανεις κατι ενδιαμεσο ,το συζηταμε

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

οπως το προτεινεις Δημητρη,αντι καμποκαλευρου αλευρι σογιας κ αντι κροκου πιο πολλα ασπραδια

----------


## jk21

εισαι οκ Σταυρο ,απλα να ξερεις οτι οταν εχεις νεοσσους στη φωλια ,μπορεις  να δινεις ανετα αφρατεμενη την παρουσα και με  φρεσκο αυγο ,ακομα και καθε μερα .Τις αλλες περιοδους οχι επιπλεον αυγο .Αυτο στα μη κοκκινου παραγοντα .Σε εκεινα εντος φωλιας ,αφρατεμα με ασπραδι βρασμενο και ποτε ποτε και με κροκο .Ακομα και επιτυχημενοι εκτροφεις κοκκινων πουλιων δινουν κροκο αλλα μειωμενο .Να το ξερεις ...

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το σιτελαιο καλυτερα,πριν η μετα το ψησιμο?

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα μετα το ψησιμο και αν θελεις να εχεις ουσιαστικο αποτελεσμα ,αφρατεμα της αυγοτροφης που δινεις καθε μερα ,την ιδια μερα .αλλιως ταγγιζουν και οι βιταμινες και τα λιπαρα οξεα που εχει σιγα σιγα 

το ιδιο και για οσους δινουν λινελαιο για τα ω3 

ποτε ψησιμο .ηταν λαθος μου (δεν ηξερα τοτε ) η συσταση αυγοψωμου με λινελαιο ή καρθαμελαιου στο ψησιμο .το προβλημα ειναι κυριως στο ισχυρη θερμικη επεξεργασια (τηγανισμα ) αλλα και στο ψησιμο να το αποφευγουμε .τα ακορεστα λιπαρα οξεα που εχουν και ειναι κατι πολυ καλο ,μπορει να μετατραπουν σε τρανς λιπαρα που δεν ειναι !

----------


## BillMat

Σήμερα θα την δοκιμασω, πηρα τα υλικα, ολα βιολογικα....

Ισως να ανεβασω μια φωτογραφια του αποτελεσματος μετα !

----------


## ppprc

Δημήτρη έχω δοκιμάσει την αυγοτροφή σου και έχω κάποιες απορίες:
1)Στη συντήρηση καθε πόσο μπορώ να δίνω;
2)Αυτή η αυγοτροφή κάνει και για την πτεροροία και για την αναπαραγωγή (θα πρέπει να δίνω καθημερινα :winky: 

(Την δίνω σε budgies την αυγοτροφή.)

----------


## jk21

Στην αναπαραγωγη καθε μερα και σε πληρη επαρκεια 

Στην πτεροροια καθε μερα οταν ειναι σε εξαρση και 5 μερες την εβδομαδα το υπολοιπο διαστημα ,μια που τα budgie εχουν πιο ηπιο διαιτολογιο σε πρωτεινη και λιπαρα σε σχεση με τα καναρινια 

αν ομως την δινεις με την παραλλαγη που λεω για budgie 




> *Σε καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα σε εποχές που το κιτρινο δεν επιτρέπεται στη διατροφη τους .αντικαταστουμε το καλαμποκαλευρο και τους 8 κροκους των αυγων με 4 επιπλεον ασπραδια και 200 ml αλευρι σογιας ή τριμμενου κιμα σογιας 
> 
> Σε καρδερινες βαζουμε επιπλεον + 2 αυγα + 50 ml καλαμποκαλευρο + 50ml αλευρι βρωμης 
> 
> Σε παραδεισια και* *παπαγαλους μικρους αφαιρουμε 4 απο κροκους απο τα 8 αυγα*


  τοτε δωσε και καθε μερα


στη συντηρηση 2 φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι οκ

----------


## ppprc

Ναι την παραλλαγή για budgies έκανα 
Κάτι ακόμη:
1)πόσο να δίνω σε κάθε παπαγαλάκι;
2)φύτρα την ανακατεύουμε με την αποστροφή στο multi ή την ανακατεύω αυτούσια
3) αν βάλω φύτρα χρειάζεται και νερό για αφρατεμα;

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οχι νερο αλλο ,δινουν αυτα υγρασια 

αυτουσια ανακατεμα με κουταλι και οχι μουλτι που τα θρυμματιζει και μειωνει τη θρεπτικη τους αξια γρηγορα 

1 κουταλι κοφτο ειναι οκ για πτεροροια 

για μεγαλωμα νεοσσων , παντα σε επαρκεια και παντα φρεσκο αναλογα με την αποδοχη απο τους γονεις

----------


## ppprc

Μέχρι να γράψω την μια ερώτηση μου δημιουργείται άλλη 
Πόση φύτρα πρέπει να βάλω στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης;

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οσα θες .... φυτρα σωστα προετοιμασμενα ισον θησαυρος 

αρκει να ειναι αποδεκτη

----------


## ppprc

γάλα μακράς διάρκειας μπόρω να χρησιμοποιήσω; ή θα έχω πρόβλημα με την λακτόζη;

----------


## jk21

αν και εχω αναφερθει σε αυτη τη συνταγη στην πορεια ή σε καποια αλλη (δεν θυμαμαι ) εδω και καιρο χρησιμοποιω το κανονικο γαλα χωρις αφαιρεση λακτοζης και δεν εχω παρατηρησει ποτε εντερικες διαταραχες και περιεργες κουτσουλιες 

οσο αφορα το αν ειναι μακρας διαρκειας ή οχι ...  αν διναμε το γαλα για τις βιταμινες του ( οσες βιτ Β εχει ) θα επρεπε σαφως να προτιμησουμε φρεσκο ,αν και πιο ευκολα αλλοιωσιμο .Το μακρας διαρκειας ειναι πιο δυσκολα αλλοιωσιμο αφου εχει υποστει αποστειρωση σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια .Αυτο σημαινει υποβαθμιση στις βιταμινες οχι ομως και στις πρωτεινες ή το ασβεστιο για το οποιο κυριως το προσθετω .Βιταμινες Β και C  ας παρουν απο αλλου .Μπορεις ομως να δωσεις και κατι ενδιαμεσο .. υψηλης παστεριωσης 


Να μην παρεξηγηθω .... στα παιδια μας που δεν δινουμε το γαλα μονο για πρωτεινες και δεν το βραζουμε για να υποστει μειωση της θρεπτικης αξιας ετσι κι αλλιως ... παντα φρεσκο !!! ουτε καν υψηλης παστεριωσης !

----------


## ppprc

Δεν το ήξερα ότι μπορώ και με το κανονικό γάλα(χαμηλών λιπαρών) θα την κάνω τότε με αυτό. Επειδή γάλα χωρίς λακτόζη βρίσκω μόνο 1.5 λίτρου και σπαταλιέται.

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που ειναι για  budgie και εκτος αναπαραγωγης ,βαλε χαμηλων .Με νεοσσους να βαλεις πληρες .Πληρες γαλα δεν σημαινει με ολα τα λιπαρα του μονο ,αλλα και με ολες τις λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες του ,γιατι αφαιρωντας το λιπος φευγει και η βιταμινη D .Aυτο να το ξερετε οσοι ακουτε τους γιατρους και δινεται γαλα με χαμηλα λιπαρα ή τις σκονες που σας πλασσαρουν οταν το παιδι σας δεν ειναι παχουλο .Μονο οταν ειναι και οταν ηδη εχει θεμα χοληστερινης ,υπαρχει αναγκη για χαμηλα λιπαρα .Στις υπολοιπες περιπτωσεις οι γαλακτοβιομηχανιες εχουν βρει εναν ευκολο τροπο ... να πειθουν τον κοσμο οτι πρεπει να τους αφηνει να βγαζουν με απλη φυγοκεντρηση το λιπος απο το γαλα ,να τους πουλανε στη ιδια τιμη το χαμηλων λιπαρων και το βουτηρακι που μαζευουν να μας το ξαναπουλανε .....

----------


## Cornell

Σήμερα έφτιαξα την αυγοτροφή στις μισές ποσότητες (μου έλειπε μόνο το άρωμα πορτοκαλιού)..ούτε πορτοκάλια είχα για ξύσμα/χυμό.
Το έψησα για 50 λεπτά περίπου στους 200 βαθμούς.

Δεν είχα διαβάσει όλο το θέμα και έβαλα γλυκάνισο (θα τον απέφευγα αφού αρκετοί είχαν θέμα)
Παρόλα αυτά μόλις την έβαλα στο κλουβί το καναρίνι πήγε αμέσως και έφαγε,αλλά μετά το γύρισε στα σπόρια.χαχα
Έφυγα αμέσως από το σπίτι,οπότε το βράδυ θα δω τι έγινε ακριβώς.

Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Cornell

Δεν έφαγε τελικά.
Θα δοκιμάσω αύριο με άλλον τρόπο και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε  να την ριξεις με ενα κουταλακι λιγο νερο (την ποσοτητα που θα βαλεις ) και να την ανακατεψεις ωστε να αφρατεψει .Ή λιγο γαλα

Αν δεν την δεχθει και παλι ,τοτε βαλε ελαχιστο λαδι να την δωσεις πατε υφη 

ή βρασε ενα αυγο και τριψε τον κροκο μαζι με ποσοτητα τριμμενης αυγοτροφης ,ωστε να γινει μια αφρατη μαζα 

Την επομενη φορα ,βαλε λιγο περισσοτερο baking ή σοδα , βαλε τη ζυμη σε φορμα ωστε να μην απλωθει αλλα να παρει υψος και αν το εξωτερικο εχει ξεροψηθει ,μην το προσθετεις στην ποσοτητα που θα τριψεις  

Αν η ζυμη ειναι πολυ σφιχτη πριν ψησεις ,βαλε λιγο γαλα παραπανω

----------


## Cornell

Χθές το πρωί έβαλα ελάχιστο ασπράδι και κρόκο από βρασμένο αυγό που είχα μία μέρα στο ψυγείο και το ανακάτεψα.
Δεν έφαγε πολύ αλλά πήγε λόγω του αυγού και τσίμπησε.

Το απόγευμα έβρασα σε φρέσκια αυγοτροφή λίγο κινόα και έριξα μέσα αλλά δεν είδα ανταπόκριση.

Σήμερα  έβαλα λίγο ταραξάκο που μοσχοβολάει (μήπως το ξεγελάσω με την οσμή) και  ανακάτεψα επίσης και λίγο από την απλή αυγοτροφή που έφτιαξα.
Επίσης πήγε και τσίμπησε.

Θα δοκιμάσω σιγά σιγά διάφορους τρόπους να δω πως θα πάει.

----------


## ppprc

Εγώ στους παπαγαλιυς μου την αφρατευω στο μουλτι με λίγο καρότο και λίγη ξερή ρίγανη για πρόληψη ασθενειών και γίνετε πραγματικό πάρτυ...δοκίμασε και εσύ να το αφρατεψεις με καρότο αν δεν επηρεάζει τον χρωματισμό των καναρινιών σου!!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η αναφορα μου στη συνταγη 




> *Σε καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα σε εποχές που το κιτρινο δεν επιτρέπεται στη διατροφη τους .αντικαταστουμε το καλαμποκαλευρο και τους 8 κροκους των αυγων με 4 επιπλεον ασπραδια και 200 ml αλευρι σογιας ή τριμμενου κιμα σογιας*



δεν εχει επιστημονικη βαση πια (ουτε ειχε και ποτε αλλα στηριζοτανε σε μυθους που ακομα υποστηριζονται ... )

και δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η οποια αλλαγη , παρα μονο αν δινεται συμπληρωμα συνθετικης β καροτινης , οποτε καλα ειναι οι κροκοι να μην ειναι παρα πολλοι .Οσοι δινουν carophyll red ή καποια χρωστικη κανθαξανθινης χωρις β καροτινη στη συσταση ,δινουν ελευθερα 

η επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενη σε καναρινια θεση για την επιδραση της λουτεινης του κροκου στα καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα ειναι συγκεκριμενη και διατυπωνεται με παραθεση επιστημονικων αποδεδειγμενων ερευνων πανω σε καναρινια και οχι εικασιων , 

στο συνδεσμο που ακολουθει  *Το βάψιμο των καναρινιών χρώματος*

----------

